# [LPF] Through the Looking Gate



## jackslate45 (Oct 8, 2013)

An unusual storm is brewing over a long forgotten crypt...  

DM: jackslate45
Judge: Perrinmiller
Start Date: 10/9/2013
End Date: N/A

Research Team:
1: Menik  Level 5 Wizard - Starting XP 10,265 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,923)
2: Lem the Cook Level 5 Monk - Starting XP 10,262 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,923)
3: Galandra Beiryn Level 5 Ranger - Starting XP 11,407 - (Galandra 12/23/2013 - 18,068)
4: Maui Level 6 Druid - Starting XP 20,885 - (Leveled 11/10/2013 23,137)
5: Vicenzo del Vecchio da via della Rose D'Avorio II - Starting XP 20,981 (Leveled 11/10/2013 23,233)
6: Tasanto Nysys - Level 5 Cattatur - Starting XP 12,945 (Leveled 11/21/2013 15510 )

[sblock=Encounters]Huge Lightning Elemental: 3200 XP (CR 7)
Large Water Elemental 1600 XP (CR 5)
2x Large Earth Elementals 3200 xp (CR 7)
The Mad Gnome 6400 xp (CR 9)
The Lost Gate 12,800 (CR 11)[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]
1800: Down payment for the job.  Used to pay for 2 CLW wands.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Rules]
* I will use group initiatives, rolling them myself. So in combat you must post your actions within 48-72 hours of the players turn coming up. Unless stated by a character that their actions are to follow another character, they will be resolved in posted order. After that time, if there was no communication with the DM, I will NPC the MIA player and move on.

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page for your character) are useful. It is nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP, Current HP, AC, Weapon in hand.

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability (Timely Inspiration for example), please list it in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad guy's combat at the appropriate time the first time around. If you can take more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.  

* I tend to roll saving throws for the characters so the narrative of result can be added immediately instead of asking for the player to make a single die roll. I also tend to roll appropriate knowledge checks immediately so that information can be given as well. But, anytime you feel another knowledge check may apply too, please feel free to roll that as well when appropriate. (ie, any time after you are no longer flat footed in the surprise round).

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ on-line dice rollers for the players. The DM will use his own black dice at home or an on-line random number generator at work.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the DM. If you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM, he reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post.  Exceptions can be made for IRL emergencies, but please let the DM know ASAP.

* The DM has a very demanding work schedule in the holiday season (Black Friday -> New Years Day).  I will try to post within an appropriate time frame, but if I cannot I will let you know.

* Levelling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able to do so. They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had already rested if applicable.

* Tactical Grids will be using Ditzie, the players will be updating their movements themselves in combat and posting up the new URLs. Whenever you post IC, include the latest map even if your character did not move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no limit to the number times we can update the map. Instead of editing a map link (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you update again. This is the DM's first try at using Ditzie, so play nice...

* Most important of all, have fun!
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Game Notes]
If I need this.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2013)

Judge's Corner


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Dellrian Thankirk, NPC*

As you enter, you can see the half elf trying to get the mud out of his hair, in a very poor attempt to clean himself without water.  Seeing you come in, he quickly brushes his hands on his pant legs, and shakes your hand with great enthusiasm.  "Thanks!  Please sit down, have something on me!  It is the least I can do for you right now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2013)

*Famous last words .. .. ..*

[@jbear .. .. ..]

"Hey Maui, sounds like work. Its a great chance to get away from here. Lets go!"

Vincenzo stands and follows.

"Besides, Great Jungle Warrior, we have battled the wakened dead, what else could be in a crypt?"

[sblock=to the dm] checking in boss[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 9, 2013)

[section]A frail looking half-elf follows in rather quickly behind.  
"I heard there is crypt work available?" as he passes through the doorway.  "I have done that kind of thing a couple times now.  Good fight, no moral ambiguities or negotiations involved.  Just put them down and make sure they stop moving."

Remembering that some prefer manners, "Ah yes, I am Tasanto.  When the time comes, a beast will be joining me for the fight.  His name is Nysys.  We fight as one.  Once he shows up, you will understand why we generally take point in a battle."​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2013)

"Ah, I am Vincenzo, of the local Venzin population." 

he is human, fit but not heavily muscled. His clothing shows signs of various forms of combat, but still serviceable. his equipment is obviously used, but in great condition, including the silvery metal shirt he wears, made of fine links tightly places together. Other then a bow and dagger, he sports an excellent ivory handles rapier.

"I have learned to be handy in a fight as well. Twice I have met the awakened dead, and prevailed. My jungle warrior friend in the common room and I have ventured the lands far and near and I hope he will be joining us. He is both healer and warrior.


----------



## kinem (Oct 10, 2013)

An elven man enters the room and approaches the half elf. "Hello, I'm Menik. Don't be alarmed." He casts a spell of prestidigitation, and uses it to clean the mud off the man's clothing.

"Who are you and what's this about a crypt? I'm interested, and able to help should undead be the problem, but I should mention that I would be even more effective given the chance to prepare more appropriate spells in the morning."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2013)

"Someone mentioned undead?" Galandra knocks on the door and waves at the rest before taking a seat. 

"Is there a plague or something? They seem to be causing a lot of problems lately... but never mind. I believe I have come to learn how to get rid of them quickly. Mika and I are interested on the job and would like to learn more."

Mika prowls playful closer to Tanniwha. She looks way bigger now, certainly fed much better. 

[sblock=OOC] I still need approval for Galandra's level up so I'll use her previous stats at the moment. Nevermind, she's good to go!![/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FV, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (48 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 11, 2013)

[section]
Now that Menik has cleaned up his hair and clothes, you can tell that this man is quite a good looking half elf, his red clothes containing a small seal on his chest.  All of you recognize it as the seal of the Lower Guild, a prominent trading guild in Venza.  

The man looks excited as more and more people show up, but also looks a little confused as the continues to come in.  

 "Did I  mention the undead walking?  I thought I did not.  Anyway, I don't actually know _if_ there are undead are not.  We have not been able to go the crypt in question, despite our best efforts.  Hence the reason I am here to hire people far more skilled that what is at my disposal."

At once, the man smacks his head "But where are my manners! I do apologize, I am still somewhat new to this hiring process, especially on behalf of our guild.  My name is Dellrian Thankirk, of the Lower Guild of Ranocchio.  Please, sit down and enjoy yourselves for now.  Let me answer you immediate concerns.  As far as I am aware, there is no plague involved.  As for the crypt in question, we were not aware of it's existence until recently.  A lost crypt, if you will.  We only found out it's existence due to the unusual circumstances surrounding this affair.   And as I mentioned earlier, we have been unable to get closer to the crypt.   It is a most fascinating affair, but I can wait until your companion joins us, if possible, to explain in greater detail?"

[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2013)

Vincenzo watches the dirt fall of their host and is greatly intrigued. Then he thinks he needs to make a quick clothing change. "So this job may get dirty. no need for flashy clothing this time huh?"


----------



## jbear (Oct 11, 2013)

Maui entered the room and sat down smiling still that Vincenzo had chosen to go on the adventure rather than remain in the city playing scoundrel to the ladies. He shakes the half elf's hand awkwardly, obviously unaccustomed to this custom himself. He had become accustomed to this part of the adventuring process though, the part where the boss said a lot of things he didn't really understand before they could actually get going and doing something. He stifled a yawn.

Having no idea what a crypt is the jungle warrior does understand bits and pieces and tries to put enough of it together to get the general drift. "Maui is good at finding te lost things" he states simply. "So you lose a crypt. And you want te heroes to find it? Am I following?"

[sblock=ooc] SK sent me a message saying that I had Maui's XP slightly wrong. He actually has 20,855 xp at the moment. 

CHeers
J
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin 2/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Delay Poison, Communal
Wild Shape: 3/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10  CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: 


Bite: +10 ; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

"Sorry if we got ahead of ourselves. We have quite a history of fighting undead lately. The mention of a crypt, well... we just assume. There's always dead things on crypts. Let's just hope they stay that way" she smirks and takes a seat. 

"A crypt is..." she turns to Maui to clarify ".... a chamber where people laid they dead to rest. A sort of burial site underground..." she hopes the explanation was enough. "Seems like it was hidden a long time and people forgot about it until now"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "A crypt is..." she turns to Maui to clarify ".... a chamber where people laid they dead to rest. A sort of burial site underground..." she hopes the explanation was enough. "Seems like it was hidden a long time and people forgot about it until now"




Vincenzo looks to Maui and nods in agreement that she speaks truly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2013)

Lem also came in, having been invited by his old companions.  "Well, I can't say I'm a stranger to the undead now.  I've got a decent idea of what we may be expecting, so I'll just need a moment to purchase some things, but otherwise I'm in.  Sorry for being late, though.  Tummy was growling and needing satisfying.  I made sure to get the fat one we recently rescued a meal, too.  Poor chap needed a second helping."  Thus saying, Lem pats his stomach happily.

OOC: Thanks for the invites!


----------



## jbear (Oct 12, 2013)

Maui gets it. "Crypt" he repeats to lodge the word in his vocabulary. "Maui has been in one of te crypt of Vezna. Whenua Tapu. So, where do we look for te crypt. And what do we do when we find it?" ​Maui likes to cut to the chase.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dellrian smiles at the appearance of both Maui and Lem.  "Excellent! The more the merrier!  Now then, to business."

Leaning forward slightly, Dellrian's expression and tone change to match the serious expression on his face.   "As your friends have already mentioned, this crypt was indeed lost to us.  First some background.  Part of the Lower Guild's responsibility in Ranocchio is the distribution of medicinal care to those that are injured.  Given the districts violent nature, our supplies are always on the edge running out.  We have special rangers of the Guild responsible for looking for healing herbs south of Venza, gather them up, and return to the Guild. While we know have access to magical healing, it is not always accessible to be used."

"About a week ago, one of these rangers saw that an odd storm seemed to be stirring about 10 miles south west from where she was gathering the plants.  When she went to investigate, she found a crypt of an unknown origin over which the storm seemed to be brewing.  No rain seemed to be falling over the crypt, however there was a significant amount of lightning and thunder being generated.  With her report, the Guild determined this to be worth investigating.  Gathering up some of our better trained rangers, and some cleric's of Serroth, a research team was deployed to observe it for a few days.  What we had found matched what the ranger reported earlier, with one additional fact:  The storm seems to be growing stronger.  After 3 days of observation, we decided we needed to see what was going on."

At this point, Dellrian's expression turns to one of extreme sadness. "Our attempt to enter the crypt was met by strong resistance.  What appeared to be a bolt of lighting shot down from the sky, and seemed to dart around the battle field, decimating our research team.  As we had not expected to see this kind of resistance, most of our team did not make it.  I looked on in horror at the sight, and determined that this was something we needed assistance in researching.  At once, I returned back to the Lower Guild with the survivors to request additional funding to hire more experienced people.  Then, I turned around to come here."

The look of serious returns to Dellrian's face as he continues, but with a more intense fire in his eyes.  "There are 2 of things I would like the 6 of you to do.  First, I would request that you find some way to enter the crypt.  I am sure that you will find more resistance inside, so prepare yourselves.  Second, find out what is causing this unnatural storm that is occurring over this crypt, and put an end to it.  The storm has grown in size since it first appeared, and I fear it will only continue to grow.  Something tells me that the storm and the crypt are related in some way."  With a sigh, the half elf drops his serious face, and looks up around hopefully. "Now, are there any other questions?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2013)

Lem says, "What other kind of resistance was encountered?  You mentioned a battlefield, so can you tell us what types of opponents were faced?  

Did they come from the crypt or were they stationed outside?  

We may need supplies before we depart.  Are you able to help with equipment costs?"  Lem takes a moment to breathe.  He fired off the questions a bit too fast, so he decided to stop long enough to take a quick nibble from a scone he had stashed.

"Finally, and most importantly... you mentioned healing herbs for medicinal purposes.  I am also a herbalist.  Would you recommend any of the rare herbs in the area of the crypt for use in cooking, or perhaps just for a decent broth or garnish?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2013)

"Good questions, Lem. I am able to prepare a spell that could help protect one person to some extent against lightning, but protection is ... not my specialty. However, if I can get the proper scrolls, I should be able to help protect the lot of us by learning the more advanced communal spell or merely casting it from the scrolls" Menik explains.


----------



## jbear (Oct 14, 2013)

"Do not fear. Tane will protect us from te ... lighting. In te morning Maui will pray to Tane. Tane will listen. 

So ... te crypt is not lost. It is te Found Crypt that calls te Thunder Fire from te sky... If there are more dangers that you know, tell us, and perhaps Tane can help us more. Is there danger getting to te Found Crypt? Or danger begins with te Thunder Fire Storm?" enquires Maui.

[sblock=OOC] I can change a level 3 spell for Resist Energy Communal as long as we manage to rest before we reach the location (which seems logical). That gives us 60 mins of Resist 10 Electricity divided between us, so 10 minutes each... I can use 2 lvl 1 slots for Resist Energy to make sure all pets can have protection too. So sorted there... as long as it takes no longer than 10 mins to get in... [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 14, 2013)

[section]"So dodge lightning bolts.  Find a problem. Fix it.  Don't die before coming back to get paid."

Pondering that for a moment, "I think that is the vaguest job description I have ever heard of. I understand, really I do, that hiring expendable strangers is a good business plan when you have no clue as to what is going on.  Are you planning to pay us well?  Do we get to keep what we find in this crypt? Do you have at least have a map to this crypt?"

Tasanto is not happy with the lack of information, but then again, Nysys has more fingers and toes than Tasanto has coins right now.  So, he is planning on taking the job no matter how weird it may be.​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dellrian smiles after all the questions are asked. "I believe I can answer all those.  Now then."

"When we arrived, the first thing we saw was the lightning bolt streaking down from the sky, and pause, before starting to attack us.  That was the only resistance my group encountered.  As to what type of creature it was if it _was_ a creature, none of us were able to identify it.  One cleric did have a look of comprehension, but unfortunately he was the first to be killed before he could explain anything."   

"As to whatever it was, did it come from inside the crypt, I cannot say.  Again, it seemed to come from the sky, and I do not know if it was there originally or not.  Thankfully, your trip there should be relatively painless, as our rangers do a decent job of keeping dangerous animals away.  I have a map at the Lower Guild that I will get for you should you accept."

At this point, Dellrian starts fumbling at his money pouch on his side, while continuing to talk "Rewards, yes.  I have no problem paying you for your services.  I also have no issue with letting you keep whatever you find in this crypt, with one exception.  Any sort of historical information or text I would like to see, as the original plan was to investigate the origins of this crypt."

Looking at Lem with a small smile Dellrian says "I am not sure what kind of herbs you would be able to use for a broth, but please let me know.  I am most interested if that is the case."


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2013)

"Ah, impressive" Menik admits to Maui.

[sblock=jbear]I knew Maui could do it ... Menik did not [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

Galandra's face shows concern about the thunder storm. "If it's growing unchecked, yes... it might pose a threat to the city in the future. The area around the crypt... is it a forest? I'm used to hunt on the forest so I might be able to find us a way into the crypt. Although I'm sure Maui will be of great help too"


[sblock] Galandra can also have Resist Energy, but I guess that if Maui takes care of the resistance, then she can save those two spells for Entangle and crowd control.  BTW guys, some of you already know, but just so everyone is aware, I usually wont have internet access on weekends... [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2013)

"Well, we have our directions.  If we have time to equip ourselves, I need to go shopping first.  I have some gold burning my pocket and need to go spend." Lem says.


----------



## jbear (Oct 16, 2013)

Maui frowns at the new information, struggling to make sense of what was said. "Te Thunder Fire... was darting around te battle field...? Thunder Fire strike. Thunder Fire is not ... darting."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dellrian nods at Galanda's question "The crypt itself is in a clearing unfortunately, but the clearing itself is surrounded by trees. Now then..."

Finally removing his money bag from his pouch, Dellrian opens it up.  Inside appear to be a great amount of gold coins, mostly dirty, but still worth some value.  "That is 1800 in gold coins, which would be 300 gold for each of you.  This is all I could scrape up in the couple of hours I was at the guild, but once you return I will able to give you a more sizable reward.  Consider this your down payment, if you are still interested?"  He looks up hopefully at the party.


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2013)

Menik replies "That is acceptable. When should we head out?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2013)

Marla comes through the door and brings Tasanto his meal.  "Thank you." as he gives her a couple coins.  After she leaves, "Well, as soon as I finish this, I should be ready to go.  The pay sounds good."  

Eating the roast chicken and potatoes rather hurriedly, Tasanto makes sure to toss a boneless piece of chicken to each of the kitties that are sniffing around.  "I hope they won't mind when my big cat comes to play."


----------



## jbear (Oct 18, 2013)

"Not if you feed Taniwha te chicken" Maui smiles. Than he does a double take. "Big cat? You have te big cat?" Maui looks about to ask another question, Vincenzo has the distinct feeling it is probably something to do with the diet of this 'big cat', but he visibly bites his lip, waiting for the moment of departure.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2013)

Galandra nods and takes the payment. "I think this should do. I would recommend everyone to get some serious healing ready in any case. Ready when you are."

She pats Mika in the back of the ears. "Oh, I had almost forgot about that" Galandra chuckles at Tasanto's comment "Well, it seems _kitties_ are popular these days aren't they?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2013)

"Hmm, zombies resisted being pierced through with my rapier, I might need to get a different weapon, on the premise that we see more of them. Vincenzo accepts the retainer with no further words, but does look around to see just how many big cats were present.


----------



## jbear (Oct 19, 2013)

"We can buy more Magic Stick with te coins" Maui states.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought one for emergencies, Maui. Maybe we could all stand to have one on hand for a healer to use on the owner. I keep mine right here" he shows his wand of curing to the jungle druid, then shows him where he keeps it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

"That's a good ida, we should know where we keep our healing. Mine is in my backpack." Galandra nods at Vincenzo and shows her wand in her backpack.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dellrian smiles broadly, claping his hands together as though to seal the deal.  "Excellent! Now then, if you want to make it there with what time remains, i would recommend purchasing your final goods at the Pearl before leaving. The closest entrance is the south gate, so I would recommend meeting up there."


[sblock=GM]
Busy weekend with a surprise client visit this week.  Monday is normally the worst day, so hopefully everything gets better during the week.  

Be sure to spend that gold, and make a post about meeting everyone at the front gate.  It's not the far of a walk, so you'll still make it before nightfall if so inclined.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 22, 2013)

Maui snatches up the coin. "Maui will buy more of te Magic Stick in case te Lighting Dart is more dangerous than te Thunder Fire." He does not wait for agreement but rather leaves for the Mystic Pearl directly where he buys two 'magic sticks' or rather healing wands. If any choose to accompany him he hands over the change of 300 gp as soon as he has finished with trading for the communal healing supplies.

He then heads to the south gate to encounter the rest of the group. 

[sblock=OOC] Been to the Pearl: 2 Wands of CLW present and purchased for the group. If we don't use them we just resell them. Maui will probably take one from his treasure share at the end in any case, assuming he is alive. 

300 gps left to use for whatever else anyone can think of that we might benefit from. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, with someone else doing the shopping, Tasanto finishes his meal and heads to the southern gate as instructed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2013)

Following Maui and Taniwah from the pearl the south gat is the target heading in pretty much a bee line fashion.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2013)

Lem also comes back from the Pearl and meets up with the rest of the party, tucking away two cheap and small bottles of wine into his belt as he grins slyly.  "Oh don't worry, this is not for drinking.  I may use a bit of it to cook during our trip, but I have a much more important need for these bottles.  All set and ready to go."

OOC: DM, went to the Pearl and traded in my Bracers of Armor +1 and Acid Vials for Bracers of Armor +2, four Flasks of Holy Water, an Amulet of Mighty Fists +1, and 2 small bottles of cheap wine.  I got excited with the 300gp front, since I thought I'd be able to buy an Amulet of Mighty Fists +2, but that cost 8000gp to create and sells for a whopping 16k!  Whoops. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Pearl/page42&p=6205813&viewfull=1#post6205813


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2013)

"We do _not_ want to go there tonight" Menik points out "since Maui and I should prepare new spells first in the morning. Though we could camp out near it."


----------



## jbear (Oct 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] You can actually buy an Amulet of Mighty Fists +0 by the looks of the description. That way you can place a +1 enchantment on it like 'shocking', 'flame' or 'frost' which will basically double your damage. Lem seems accurate enough. His issue seems to be very low damage. 

SK will correct me if I am wrong, but I think a +0 Frost Amulet of Mighty Fists costs 8000 gp and will give all of your unarmed strikes +1d6 cold damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Correction: +0 Frost Amulet of Mighty Fists costs *4,000* gp and will give all of your unarmed strikes +1d6 cold damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2013)

OOC
[sblock]
Wow!  Great info!

Hmmm... What do you think about a +0 Flaming Amulet of Might Fists?  If we are fighting undead, fire would be better than cold, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

[sblock] We still don't know about what creatures lurk on the crypt but... well, it IS a crypt. Either way, the storm would make me think that perhaps there's evil/divine forces at work. Struck down by lightning sounds divine punishment enough! xD!  

I'm ready when you are. Galandra only has like 60gp left plus 300 gp of the first payment... I can't think of anything that might help us that much. Any suggestions?

[/sblock]

"I agree with Meniki. I also have some spells I can help with if we find ourselves with several enemies. I can make plants sprout from the ground and grab them... or at least slow them. That should buy us some time to get in position or get rid of them."

Galandra will go back home quickly and get her great club, just in case she needs something more bludgeoning than her blunt arrows. "This should do"



[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2013)

"I think camping near would be the best alternative. that way we can approach at first light."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 24, 2013)

With the group gathered at the gate, and the plans to wait until the next morning to allow the casters a chance to prepare the correct spells, the group of 6 heads out.

The journey south is extremely quiet, as most of the traveling is done on the well traveled road.  About 2 hours out, the sharper eyed members of the group can see in the gathering dusk the flicker of lightning over the location your group seems to be going to.  As you get closer, and night starts to press upon you, that flicker of white is accompanied by the roar of thunder following every strike.  After Galandra and Maui estimate another hour of walking to reach the location, the group stops to set up the camp.  The occasional roar of thunder is heard, but as Dellrian said, no rain seems to falling on your location.

[sblock=GM]
It's about an hour until the sun finally sets.

Is there going to be a watch set up?  Or are you going to risk not setting one up 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

Somewhere along the way, Galandra grabbed a small straw of grass and chews on it out of habit. It reminds her of home and hunting with her Old Man on the wild.

Mika on the other hand has been playfully stalking Taniwha all this time, pouncing on him and running away to see if he gives chase, then she falls on her back and grabs him with _bite-play_. Mika likes it out here. No scent of _peoples_ on every corner. The air is fresh, even if it sounds like _angry rain_ near them. There's something strange smelling on Tasanto... A cat? 

"Kt-tch" Galandra makes a sound calling the leopard back. The time for travel and play has ended.

"I guess this place looks as good as any. How do you want to do the watch?" Galandra asks while making sure the place they are setting the camp in is clear of any dangers and see if there's _snack_ nearby. She brings Mika in tow. 

[sblock=Checks]
Galandra Favored Terrain (forest) K.Geography+6; Survival+12 (1d10+6=10, 1d20+12=27) awcrap, I rolled a 1d10 instead of 1d20 for Geography.  Otherwise just use the survival roll. 

Mika Survival+5 (1d20+5=19)

Uh, Taniwha is male, is he? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2013)

"You can place me any where on the line."


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2013)

"Since I am to prepare spells, it's best if I don't take a watch. I need eight hours of relaxation" Menik tells the others.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 25, 2013)

"Well, I don't need straight sleep, so I will do the middle night watch.  Nysys' eyes are good for watching in the dark."  Tasanto makes sure he isn't completely unprepared while sleeping by putting a bit of mage armor before going to sleep.
[section][sblock=actions]Cast Mage Armor, get a little sleep
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto .....(active)
*HP 49/49**; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP 44/44 real, 29/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 17/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 17, Mage Armor 5 hrs
In hand: nothing
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jbear (Oct 25, 2013)

Taniwha had resisted all of Mika's attempts to play, acting almost as if he thought he were more mature, more serious, as if he were royal ... except it would be ridiculous to imagine that a cat could harbour such thoughts. Maui grunts something to the others about getting some sleep and that he would wake the next person. He then finds a comfortable tree  and rests his head against it and begins to pray. Taniwha keeps watch nearby until he is finished and then pads over and drops down onto Maui's lap. The cheetah does remain awake until Maui wakes Tasanto some hours later for the second watch. Then the two curl up in a ball together and drop swiftly off to sleep.

[sblock=OOC] Maui and Taniwha take first watch. Maui wakes Tasanto for the middle watch.

Maui prays to receive the spells he talked about earlier that day. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 25, 2013)

Once wakened for his watch, Tasanto performs a small ritual and brings his big cat to party.  Munching on a few trail rations, he watches through the deep of the night before waking Vincenzo  for the dawn hours.
[sblock=actions]Perception (1d20+14=29) with darkvision[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Mika wakes up around the same time Tasanto is taking his watch. She is taken back by the sudden appearance of the big cataur and growls. Galandra opens one eye and simply mumbles some order to keep the cat silent. "shhh... just-... tasanto... go back to sleep..."

The leopard heeds but keeps an eye on Tasanto for a while before curling up against her human and succumbing to her dreams too.

For the last watch, Galandra and Mika will wake up with to help Vincenzo and to prepare her spells too. 

Mika will prowl about the camp, sniffing everyone's stuff out of curiosity taking care of not waking them. She takes specially interest on Lem. That guy always smells of food. Mika likes him.


[sblock] I believe Galandra has rested enough too to have her spells, sleeping through the first and second watch. Otherwise, I'll just make sure she rests enough time to prepare them and Mika will keep company to Vincenzo instead while "her human" wakes up. 

Galandra Perception Check +13 (Favored Enemy: +2 human/+4 undead) (1d20+13=18)

Mika Perception Check (1d20+5=21)


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

Lem took the first watch, explaining, "I'm just too wired to go to sleep right now.  We're in the midst of yet another adventure, and who knows what strange, new and wonderful cooking herbs are out there just waiting to be discovered."  When making a circuit around the perimeter, the cook made certain to pick some fruits and roots that looked promising for a broth, using some of the ingredients he found, plus strips of dried venison from his daily rations.

His meal game out pretty well, despite the mediocre quality of the herbs he found.  Once he was nearly finished he saw Mika get up from a nap while prowling around the camp to see what he had.  The smell must have woken her again.  Lem put the bowl down and let her lick clean the remains, while he scratched her behind her ears.  "Nice kitty.  Let's keep this a secret, ok?  I don't know if your master would approve.  Anyway, it's time to wake Tsanto."

Lem switched shifts and settled for the night, content.

OOC:
Herbalism Check- 1d20+6=14
Cooking Check- 1d20+6=19


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=quoted text]







soulnova said:


> Mika wakes up around the same time Tasanto is taking his watch. She is taken back by the sudden appearance of the big cataur and growls. Galandra opens one eye and simply mumbles some order to keep the cat silent. "shhh... just-... tasanto... go back to sleep..."
> 
> The leopard heeds but keeps an eye on Tasanto for a while before curling up against her human and succumbing to her dreams too.
> 
> ...



   [/sblock]
Vincenzo knows by what he has seen Taniwah do just how valuable an animal companion is. He grins when he sees Mika awake with him. If the hunting cat stays close enough to him he will share his rations with the young cat. He will wait to see if the cat accepts his offering before even trying to pet him.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2013)

OF COURSE SHE WILL ACCEPT FOOD!

She licks whatever they give her to proceed to chomp the thing down. She looks after their hands to make sure they don't have anything else left and then cleans her paws and face. She falls on her back and rubs herself against the floor purring in happiness. 

She allows Vincenzo to pet her too. If anything, even if Mika doesn't like loud places, she seems quite at ease with people. Perhaps she was someone's pet since she was little before Galandra found her? 

[sblock] Oh god, she's going to end up like this, isn't she!?  hahahahaha!!! xD   I wouldn't mind. <3  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2013)

Vincenzo rubs her belly


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 27, 2013)

The night is quiet, and no noise seems to be heard anywhere, other than  the sound of thunder and lightning in the distance.  It seems that what  is going on has scarred most of the native creatures away from it, clearly unnerving them.  

During Maui's and Lem's watch, the sound of thunder strikes seem to have gotten more persistent.  Looking up, Maui can see the small jets of lightning streak across the sky, but thankfully none strike towards the ground where the party rests.  South of them however, where the parties eventual goal is, jets of lightning can be seen striking the ground in random intervals, about 1 every hour.  Thankfully, the delicious broth Lem had prepared for them kept warm enough for the rest of the party to eat for the night.  

Nothing seemed to happen during the night until the final watch.  As dawn arises, Vincenzo and Galandra see a very unnerving sight.  The storm to the south of them has grown darker in color, not something a normal storm would do.  It seems that the storm is in fact getting stronger, but still it has not dissipated.  The lightning bolts also seemed to have increased in ferocity, now appearing once every 15 minutes or so.

Whatever is going on, seems to have gotten much worse.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 27, 2013)

After eating breakfast, Tasanto gathers his things and carefully stuffs them all into his backpack which should be overflowing.  Summoning his battle cat, he continues his prep, first with mage armor and then a bit of protection for if there is rain.  "Well, I am ready."
[section][sblock=actions]Cast Mage Armor and Umbrella
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +6, Reflex +2, Will +10, CMB +4, CMD 16
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +4, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +5, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +4, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **29**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +5, Reflex +6, Will +10, CMB 6, CMD 22, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +6, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +6, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +6, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +6, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +7, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+2 
Dagger +6, d4+2
Sling +6, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> The night is quiet, and no noise seems to be heard anywhere, other than  the sound of thunder and lightning in the distance.   .. .. .. .. ..
> 
> Nothing seemed to happen during the night until the final watch.  As dawn arises, Vincenzo and Galandra see a very unnerving sight.  The storm to the south of them has grown darker in color, not something a normal storm would do.  It seems that the storm is in fact getting stronger, but still it has not dissipated.  The lightning bolts also seemed to have increased in ferocity, now appearing once every 15 minutes or so.
> 
> Whatever is going on, seems to have gotten much worse.



Vincenzo packs his stuff, adjusts his armor and weapons. "We may have to make a run for it. unless you are sure of the protections you spell weavers have."


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2013)

"We'll need the protection from lightning, that's for sure."

As soon as he felt rested enough, Menik prepared a new set of spells for the day, taking about an hour to do so before eating breakfast.

Seeing Tasanto's umbrella spell Menik says "Oh! I'm going to have to learn that one."

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor, magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 28, 2013)

Maui wakes fairly early and prepares himself for departure. "Ready" he announces. "We go close to te storm as possible. Then Maui will ask Tane to protect us. Then we move fast ... fast like te lighting." 

[sblock=OOC] How far away from our location is the lightning we are seeing able to spread timewise i.e. how far out will the danger begin? And do the strikes seem natural to Maui?

Nature 23 [/sblock]


[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st:  CLW 2/2; 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin, Resist Energy 2/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resist Energy, Communal
Wild Shape: 3/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: 


Bite: +10 ; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2013)

Galandra prays during her last part of the watch to make sure she has her entangle spells for the day. She rolls her eyes at Mika, letting her get her way with all the treats the others are willing to give her. 

"I'm sure Taniwha and Mika can actually get ahead really quick... fast like lightning. Faster than us." Galandra nods at Maui and gets her stuff ready to receive the protection from Tane. She will carry her bow in hand.

Galandra takes a couple of minutes while the others are also getting ready to show her weapon to Mika. _"Bow...Bow"_ she then throws it back "Fetch bow!". The cat immediately bolts to get the item in question and brings it back. "Good girl!"

"Alright, I'm good to go now. I usually drop my bow when changing weapons. Most of the time I did it on closed spaces... but now that we might be on the run in the open, Mika will be able to pick my bow up and bring it along. Just a thought there..."

[sblock] I guess this is a good way to keep my bow from getting lost right? xD Although I doubt we will find melee on the way there. I will most likely keep weapon if anything shows up... but you never know! [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] is this alright with you? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2013)

[sblock=Maui]
With Maui's look at the storm, and what he knows of the natural storms, this has all the signs of being unnatural. For one, storms do not get stronger over night.  Another, storms move with the wind, and from what you can see the storm seems to be sitting in one spot, over where Dellrian said the crypt was.  Since the lightning strikes are located in one area, you should be fine with your spells when you get closer to the actual crypt, about an hour out.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Galandra]
Since Mika does know the fetch command, I am OK with it. Just be careful that she might actually return a bow shaped stick when she is damaged, since you just barley make the DC now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=All]
OK, I am having some issue getting Ditzie to work, so for now I am going to manage the map until I get it figured out.  Next post I will advance you guys.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2013)

Once everyone has confirmed they are ready to go, the group heads south towards their final destination.  It takes only an hour to get to where the heart of the storm lies, but 15 minutes into their walk the sun is darkened by the storm cloud above them.  While no rain falls onto any of them, the closer they get the louder the thunder cracks become.  As you get closer, you start to feel something is...off.  It is slightly unnerving for most of the party, as the hairs on the back of your necks start to tingle. Both cats can feel it as well, as they both stand close to their masters. 

[sblock=Maui]
You get the sense that your natural surroundings, the air in particular, _feels_ different some how.  You can't explain it, but being in tune with nature as you are, something is wrong here. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Galandra]
Being in a forest should be full of life.  Full of the chirping of birds, the crunching of deer running.  You here nothing.  It seems to you that this forest is not a forest, but has the appearance of a forest?  Something is off.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tasanto]
While Tasanto is feeling the unease in the air, Nysys does not seem to mind it.  In fact, Nysys finds this feeling somewhat...familiar?  
[/sblock]

Finally, you can see a break in the forest line as ruins of old appear, and just when your about to break through the trees a giant lightning bold crashes down, striking at the rubble of what looked to be an altar.  

To everyone's left, you can see stairs leading down towards something.  But, first you have to cross the lightning...

[sblock=OOC]
I did get Ditzie to work finally now.  I think everyone here has used it before, but I can give an overview if necessary.

The trees are protecting you from the lightning, so you can buff now if you wish.
[/sblock]
*The Map*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2013)

Lem says as he points a thumb at the location the lightning is falling, "I have to admit I don't like the idea of my little legs trying to speed through that mess.  Besides protection spells, does anyone else have any ideas on how to avoid the lightning?  A lightning rod staked to the ground nearby might help, but I wouldn't want to be the poor sob to do the job."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:32/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
                 Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]

OOC: No movement at this time, so didn't update map.  Link works, though.


----------



## jbear (Oct 29, 2013)

Maui screws up his face. "Nga wairua tapu ... te spirit of te place is sick." The jungle warrior closed his eyes and began a deep chant, first touching his own nose, then kneeling and pressing his nose to Taniwha's and breathing deeply. One by one, beginning with Vincenzo,  he drew in each of his companions with firm hand upon the shoulder and pressed his nose to theirs, breathing deeply, leaving each feeling a tingling buzz run from the touch through their head and down their spine. "Tane protect us" he states, taking a moment to scan the area for hidden signs of danger. 

[sblock=Actions] Cast Resist Energy: Lightning on himself and Taniwha
Cast Resist Energy Communal on the rest of the party: 6  x 10 minute blocks
1) Vincenzo 2) Galandra 3) Mika 4) Lem 5) Menik 6) Tasanto (unable to extend protection to his Cattaur ... sorry)

Search for any signs of other hidden danger: Perception 15 

Maui can also cast Guidance at will, I can do this maybe 3 times before it gets silly and time starts running out I think, so for the 3 with the lowest Reflex save probably best. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2013)

"Well, we didn't bring a big metal pole with us, so no chance in that."  Looking at his hammer, the handle made of wood disqualifies it for the purpose of a grounding rod.  "I'll go first.  I can move the quickest and scout for danger in the stairwell. Give me a moment to check the stairwell is not trapped before coming over."   
With that, he takes off around the clearing and makes it to the stairwell quite quickly.
[section]Updated Map[sblock=actions]free: talk
double move to stairwell using 70' of 80' available.
ooc: Tasanto is inside the cattaur, so they are treated as one body sharing two souls.  So he is covered by the communal resist energy spell.  All spells treat a synthesist as one mind and one body.
Perception (1d20+14=27)
  [/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **29**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +7, d4+2+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +7, d6+2+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+2+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+2 
Dagger +7, d4+2
Sling +7, d4+2 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 10 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2013)

It happens almost at once.  Once Tasanto clears the ruins of the old building, a large thunder crack is heard.  Maui and Tasanto see it as they were looking for it, but a giant lightning bolt comes thundering down, threatening to strike Tasanto.  His natural reflexs attempt to avoid it, but it seems to...stretch?  The giant blow from the "bolt" makes a connection with Tasanto's head _hard_, causing the cattaur to almost entirely dissipate from this plane.    

You all have an opportunity to act.

[sblock=Suprise Round]
"Lightning" strikes
1d20+21=41, 2d6+5=13
Thats a crit threat...
1d20+21=33, 2d6+5=15
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
You guys are up for the surprise round.

Creature:  AC ??  --/??

Name     AC   HP
Nysys     26   01/29
--Tasanto      44/44
Menik      13   32/32
Lem        22   32/32
Galandra  17   52/52
Vincenzo  19   68/68
Maui        20   56/56


[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

[sblock] I'm assuming the "bolt-creature" is still there... or it dissipated? Please let me know and I'll edit the post accordingly. [/sblock]

_"Sh-t"_ Galandra has her bow ready and shoots twice at the strange creature. "Menik? Any idea what the hell is that? Is it really alive?"


The ranger makes a sign to Mika to stay on a defensive pose beside her. (Defend)




[sblock=Combat]

*If the creature is touching ground*, Galandra casts Entangle to attempt to keep it from moving this round. *Otherwise* she shoots at it with Rapid Shot

M.Composite Longbow attack + Rapid Shot (1d20+7=23, 1d8+4=12, 1d20+7=12, 1d8+4=9) 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 29, 2013)

"Let me think" Menik says, as he ponders a bit.

Meanwhile, he tries attacking the thing with magic missiles.

[sblock=actions]Menik would have cast mage armor already. The rolls are all on the same link.
knowledge (arcana) = 31
Knowledge (religion) = 28
magic missile damage = 12[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 1),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2013)

Tasanto steps back from the clobbering he got blindsided with and swings his hammer instinctively at the creature.
[section][sblock=ooc]Was it shock damage I took, or slam damage? Or some of each?    If it was shock, the resistance should have absorbed some of that.
In your PM, you said I only got 25'.  But, you didn't include the updated map on the posting.[/sblock]
[sblock=actions]surprise round
swift: enter snake stance
free: 5' step back
std: Lucerne hammer (1d20+8=16, 1d12+4=14)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, 1/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

 Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
  Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 10 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2013)

OOC: What square is the creature in?  Can we get an updated map?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2013)

Working on it now.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2013)

As soon as the creature hits the ground, Galandra casts a spell to try and keep the creature there.  However, given the huge size of the living lightning bolt, the simple grass fail to keep it bound.

The fact that is is a living creature is proven by Menik, as his  spell does in fact seem to hurt the living lightning bolt.  A roar like a  thunder clap is heard, but it does not disapear.

Tasanto swings back his polearm, and attempts to strike the creature.  But, as though swinging at the air, nothing seemed to strike at it.

The living lightning bolt extends to its great height.  Dellrian was not lying when he said 15', but everyone can see some sort of face appearing in the creature, snarling as lightning bolts flash from it's eyes.  Clearly, it was not expecting Tasanto to survive that attack.  
[sblock=Galandra]
The creature is touching the ground so I've used entangle. DC 13 for that area (which is MASSIVE), and it is difficult terrain.   I boxed it in, and the creature is standing on the outskirts of it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tasanto]
The damage you took was all slam damage.  I did not roll the shock damage, since you would resist it.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Menik]
You have absolutely no idea what kind of creature it is.  It is not the form of any undead or magical based creature you are aware of.  
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
I double checked your guys' skills, and no one has the correct Knowledge skill to figure it out.  Sad Panda.
Lem, Maui, and Vicenzo are up
Creature:  AC 19-2(Charge) 12/??

Name     AC   HP
Nysys     26   01/29
--Tasanto      44/44
Menik      13   32/32
Lem        22   32/32
Galandra  17   52/52
Vincenzo  19   68/68
Maui        20   56/56


[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2013)

Lem rushes forward, scrambling over the nearby rubble in an effort to join the fighting.  "Oh good.  No undead here at all... just a spastic lightning bolt.  And for a moment, I was worried.  You think water may hurt it?"  He hits a rough patch on the way, but the halfling is able to keep his balance.

Actions
[sblock]
I love the fact that Lem has a great Reflex bonus.  Barely made his save, so the rubble has no effect on him: 
1d20+13=15
Moving closer, but taking out his waterskin.  Liquid may harm the thing, though he's not close enough for a throw.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:32/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/52702fd35f245


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2013)

Vincenzo runs and draws his sword, suddenly feeling like the lightening rod mentioned earlier. He can only move at this time as he won't be able act in the short time. 







*OOC:*


still don't know why 'Enter ' won't move my curser to the next line *rolls eyes* Also I belive I can only do one action during the surprise round, right? . . . trying to move Vincenzo to the square to the 'east' of Tasanto, but something is not working for me. Might be Windows 8.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Updated Map
*


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2013)

Maui scowls. "Like Maui said, te Thunder Fire is not darting. Taniwha, haere atu!" The cheetah pads forward towards the massive foe emitting a low growl as Maui's skin stretched, his muscles and joints popped and his tattoos spread across his body in stripes. A moment later a massive long toothed tiger stands where Maui stood.

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha moves 40 ft
Maui uses Wild Shape to take his Dire Tiger form
[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger Form; Resist Lightning, Mage Armor

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 2/2; 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (18) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: 


Bite: +10 ; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

The creature seems to realize that Vincenzo _is_ a living lightning rod, as the creature fires two "lightning bolts" that attack both Tasanto and Vincenzo.  However, as these bolts hit you, you realize that these bolts are merely an extension of the creatures hands, slamming into the two of you.

Vincenzo, having a significant amount of metal on, seems to draw the creatures' arms closer to his chest, striking him with enough force to wind him.  However, as the weapon Tasanto bears only is partially metal, the creature's attack is drawn towards the weapon head, unable to channel down the weapon.  Tasanto is able to dodge the attack due to this.

The creature then floats off the ground, gaining a little bit of height to stay out of way of plants enhanced by Galandra's spell.
[sblock=Combat]

Everyone is back up.

Name     AC   HP
Enemies:
Creature:  AC 19 12/?? - 2 attacks, one on Vincenzo and one on Tasanto.  5' off ground (still in attack range)

Nysys     26   01/29
--Tasanto      44/44
Menik      13   32/32
Lem        22   32/32
Galandra  17   52/52
Vincenzo  19 57/68
Maui        20   56/56

Ah, my curse as a DM.  Roll a 20 followed by 2 2's.  Yep.
1d20+19=21, 2d6+5=11, 1d20+16=18, 2d6+5=16

I re-read the creatures ability, and I realized that my original attack on Tasanto was 3 too high, as the ability reads "metal weapon", probably meaning ALL metal.  At any case, the first attack does still crit Tasanto, but I've made note of it for future cases.  
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 30, 2013)

Trusting in Maui's protection, Tasanto goes claw to claw with this beast of the storm.  But the nearly shapeless nature of the creature makes it hard to get a hold of.  One claw manages to meet resistance as it tears through what might be flesh.
[section][sblock=actions]5' step forward
free: drop hammer
full attack: first claw attack (1d20+7=12) missed
second claw attack (1d20+7=23) hits for claw damage (1d4+3=4)
bite attack (1d20+7=10) misses
[/sblock] Updated Map [sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, 1/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 10 minutes
In hand: claw/claw/bite
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 30, 2013)

Lem also rushes forward, but cannot close with the enemy this round.  Lacking any other ideas on what this creature might be vulnerable to, he open his waterskin and tosses it into the midst of the lightning creature's form.

Actions
[sblock]
Making a throw of water:
1d20+8=23
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:32/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/52715827bdebd


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2013)

"Maybe it could ... speak" Menik says.

_If it is alive, perhaps it could be blinded._

[sblock=actions]Cast blindness at it; Fort neg DC 17[/sblock]

map unchanged

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 1),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tasantos claws do in fact hit it, but the creature seems to be unfazed by the attack.  The hit seems to have done nothing... (Creature has DR 5 )

Lem's water attack seemed to have done nothing to it.  In fact, the creature takes no notice of the halfing as it approaches, clearly happy to have found a suitable meal in Vincenzo.

It is Menik once again proving a caster's superiority over it.  Another roar like a thunderclap is heard, and sparks from the creature seem to enhance it's fury after Menik's spell hit it.  Two "lightning bolts" head towards where it's face was, and seem to be trying to rub something off.  It seems that Menik's spell was in fact successful.

[sblock=Combat]

Creature is now Blind: 1d20+10=11.  

Name     AC   HP
Enemies:
Creature:  AC 19 - 2 Blinds - 8 dex = 9 AC 12/?? - (DR 5/-)

Nysys     26   01/29
--Tasanto      44/44
Menik      13   32/32
Lem        22   32/32
Galandra  17   52/52
Vincenzo  19 57/68
Maui        20   56/56

[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## jbear (Oct 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Holding turn until after Vincenzo has gone. 

In this form Maui is large. If Vincenzo stays there or moves in, Maui won't be able to get in this turn. 

With the DR Maui is probably the most likely to deal significant damage to this creature. 

Otherwise Maui will have to go around the long way, which he can do. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

[sblock] Awesome Kinem!! [/sblock]

Galandra grunts seeing the others' attack failing to do any damage. "This might take a while!" she steps in front of Menik once he has already casted his spell. She lets two arrows fly again.

"Mika! Bite!" Galandra orders the animal to attack the creature. The leopard bolts ahead and tries to bite and claw the bright thing.


[sblock=Actions]
Galandra 5ft step to the right. Shoots with Rapid shot. Free = Order Mika to attack the creature.

Rapid Shot Masterwork Composite Longbow Attack 1d20+7=12, 1d8+4=9, 1d20+7=23, 1d8+4=12


Mika Bite and 2 claws attack. (1d20+8=17, 1d8+3=11, 1d20+8=12, 1d3+3=6, 1d20+8=23, 1d3+3=6)

[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2013)

*OOC:*


Jackslate45: sorry, was at the hospital yesterday, and night before. Just got my primary computer returned and having weird issues with posting.





 Vincenzo is busy shaking off the effect of the lightning elemental (taking a guess here) for a moment. He knows it is still a bad idea as he tries to stab twice, then moves back 5 feet (to the north) 







*OOC:*


 Ditzie is not letting me move Vincenzo, sorry. still working on fixing the problem.





 . . . .1d20+12=28, 1d6+7=8, 1d20+7=22, 1d6+7=13 type: piercing; no critical hits; using lunge feat invoking -2 to AC


----------



## jbear (Nov 1, 2013)

As soon as Vincenzo steps back Maui closes in on the lightning creature. Taniwha flinches his ears back and growls as his master gets in the way of the cheetah's attacks. Maui roars back. In response, Taniwha skirts around the creature and enters the tangling spell, growling all the way. Both felines snap savagely at the floating creature. Maui's fangs and claws sink into the essence of the elemental, grabbing it, ensuring it cannot so easily fly away.

Updated Map

[sblock=Actions]Free: Command Taniwha to flank
Maui moves 40 ft ; Taniwha moves 45 ft around the other side trying to avoid OAtks
Taniwha bites creature with Power Atk: 10 vs AC  hits (thanks to Blind) for 12 dmg -> 7 dmg after DR
Maui bites creature with Power Attk: 18 vs AC hits (thanks to Blind) for 16 dmg -> 11 dmg after DR
Maui makes Grab attempt 25 vs CMD
Taniwha Reflex 21 saves vs Entangled
Total: 18 dmg and grabbed

Rolls
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger Form; Resist Lightning, Mage Armor

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 2/2; 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (20), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (18) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: 


Bite: +10 ; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d3+4 dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Maui, Taniwha, Vicenzo, and Galandra take advantage of the creatures's loss of sight to full effect.  All of the attacks launched at it now strike it, but as Tasanto proved earlier the attacks are met with some sort of natural resistance by the creature.  Maui's jaw, as large as it is, is unable to bite down on something substantial enough to grapple the creature.  

 However, as Mika gets closer to the creature to attack it, Galandra realizes that the cheetah is a little hesitant to attack this bizarre creature.  Mika growls at it, hair up in anger, but does not strike at it like Galandra thought she would.

The creature again roars at being attacked from multiple sides.  As the attacks on it increase, so does the fury at which it attacks.  It strikes at the position where Vincenzo was, but instead of a metal wearing fighter the "lightning bolt" instead hits a large tiger.  Maui is able to avoid the electrical discharge of the creature, but is still hit hard by the creatures arms, even through the creature can no longer trust it's eyes.

Tasanto is another story.  With the weapon now dropped on the ground, the creatures attack is naturally drawn to the metal head, avoiding Tasanto completely.

Whatever advantage the creature had is now gone, as the party moves in closer to surround and defeat it.
[sblock=Combat]

2 attacks.  Tasanto got missed due to a 1 and <50 concealment, but Maui still got hit even with the total concealment penalty.  And while a 25 is good, it's CMD (even denied it's DEX) is a 27 right now 

I have a feeling it will be dead next round anyway.  Fire away!

Creature:  AC 8  46/?? - (DR 5/-) Creature is Blind:

On Tasanto: 1d20+16=17, 1d100=14, 2d6+5=11, On Maui: 1d20+16=22, 1d100=70, 2d6+5=13

Nysys     26   01/29
--Tasanto      44/44
Menik      13   32/32
Lem        22   32/32
Galandra  17   52/52
Vincenzo  19 57/68
Maui        20 43/56

[/sblock]


* No Map Changes*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2013)

"Oh shi--,  Mika Defend Menik" Galandra calls off the attack. She hadn't taken in consideration the creature might be too strange for the leopard.  "She will keep you company" she nods at the wizard as she keeps getting close step by step and letting the arrows fly.

_"Nope, nope, nope, nope" _Maui can hear the cat is more than happy to get away from the bright loud monster.


[sblock=Actions]

Free action: order Mika to defend Menik.

5ft step to the right

Rapid Shot Masterwork Composite Longbow attacks (1d20+7=23, 1d8+4=6, 1d20+7=9, 1d8+4=8)

Mika moves back[/sblock]


*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]




Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 1, 2013)

Maui is unable to find purchase on the lightning creature, his fangs and claws passing through and falling back down to the ground. The dire tiger falls heavily and only manages to swat its foe back with one paw as he struggles to get back to all fours.

Taniwha however rips into the creature with lethal accuracy.

[sblock=OOC] Maui full attack with Power Atk: 1d20+9=10; 1d20+9=10; 1d20+9=14 
OMG ... 2 natural 1's ... suckfest. Boo. One claw hits for 14 dmg -> 9 dmg after DR (roll in above link)

Taniwha full atk with Power atk: 1d20+8=20; 1d20+8=23; 1d20+8=11 all hit for 13 -> 8, 11 -> 6, and 11 -> 6 dmg

Total dmg = 29 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2013)

In a flurry of slashing claws, kicks and even a bite, Tasanto lands every blow against this storm creature.  But, like trying to slice water, he has little effect on the beast from another world.
[section][sblock=actions]Free: AoO due to missed attack: AoO Unarmed Strike attack (1d20+7=9) hits Unarmed Strike damage (1d6+3=4)
Immediate: 2nd AoO 2nd AoO unarmed strike (1d20+7=25) hits for unarmed strike damage (1d6+3=9)
full attack:first claw attack (1d20+7=25) hits for claw damage (1d4+3=4)
second claw attack (1d20+7=19) hits for claw damage (1d4+3=6)
bite attack (1d20+7=24) hits for bite damage (1d6+3=5)
Five hits for a grand total of 5 damage.  Boo hoo!!
[/sblock] Same Map [sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, 1/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack for quick access
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off , Swift action used, AoO 1 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 10 minutes
In hand: claw/claw/bite/kick/kick
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2013)

Lem takes a small step, then attacks with a flurry of hands and feet, striking at the creature with a trail of flames from his attacks.  "Punching a blob of lightning... Yes, this is officially the dumbest thing I've probably done outside the kitchen.

Actions
[sblock]
Taking a five foot step to the corner of the creature, then engaging in a flurry of blows.
1st hit: 15 attack, 1 normal hp damage and 6 fire based hp damage, total 7 hps
2nd hit: 16 attack, 5 normal hp damage and 3 fire based hp damage, total 8 hps
1d20+10=15, 1d6+1d6=7, 1d20+10=16, 1d6+1d6=8
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:32/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/52744d4c80759


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2013)

[sblock=soulnova]Thanks [/sblock]

If the others have not yet brought down the strange creature, Menik unleashes another volley of magic missiles at it.

[sblock=actions]MM, 14 damage

BTW, Menik's AC is 17, not 13.[/sblock]

map unchanged

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lem takes a small step, then attacks with a flurry of hands and feet, striking at the creature with a trail of flames from his attacks.  "Punching a blob of lightning... Yes, this is officially the dumbest thing I've probably done outside the kitchen.




Galandra can't stop herself from laughing at the irony. _"More ridiculous than rescuing a kidnapped cat!?"_ she calls ahead to Lem, keeping an eye on the creature and hoping their attacks where enough to bring it down.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2013)

As each party member attack in turn, the creature's wounds started appearing more.  They take the shape of little lighting bolts, getting released from wherever Galandra's arrows strikes it, and from the giant hole Maui and Taniwha gave it from their ferocious attacks. However, it was Lem's final two attacks that seemed to have defeated the creature.

From all the wounds of the creatures, small static discharges get released from it, as though the electricity of the creature is leaking out of it.  Finally, with one large roar like thunder, the creature can no longer keep it's shape, and falls to the ground as miniature lightning bolts strike the plants below it, before fading away to nothing.  Only small scorch marks on the overgrown plants are the only witness to the creature's defeat.


[sblock=Combat Over]
The creature has been defeated.  Good job!  
 [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] Your Magic Missile was not used.  The creature was defeated from all the natural attacks before you turn.  

Nysys     26   01/29
--Tasanto      44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem        22   32/32
Galandra  17   52/52
Vincenzo  19 57/68
Maui        20 43/56

[/sblock]

* Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2013)

Vincenzo was just getting ready to attack again when the creature dissipates in a shower of sparks. "Well doesn't that beat all."


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2013)

"Well done, Lem" Menik says. "Next time I'm stuck in a thundershower, I'll call for you to come punch it out.

This was not natural though. Mark my words, a necromancer is behind this. He probably summoned it and chained it here to guard the tomb while he does ... whatever it is that they do in tombs."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2013)

"Oh, a living opponent this time, like that captain lady we dispatched earlier? complete with army of undead?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2013)

"Well, it looked quite alive to me" Galandra shrugs while getting closer to the rest of the group. 

"What happened sweetie? You scared of the bright thing?" Galandra turns to pet her cat.

Mika carefully approaches the patch where the creature died and slowly stretches out her neck to try to sniff it from a safe distance. Then she nervously swats at the grass to make sure the thing is gone.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2013)

Tasanto pulls out a wand and tends to his wounds.  After that, he gathers up his weapon and starts to go to the head of the stairs.  But, the plants are still looking hungry.  "Can someone tell the plants to stop that?"
[section][sblock=actions]Charges from Wand  of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+1=2, 1d10+1=5, 1d10+1=3)
Charges from Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+1=7, 1d10+1=2)
Charges from Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+1=11)
6 charges to bring him back to full
[/sblock] Same Map [sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **29**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 10 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jbear (Nov 2, 2013)

Maui sits on his haunches a moment licking his wound. Then the big cats pace around the edge of the spell growling until Maui decides to ignore the tangling vegetation and forge his way ahead towards the entrance. He growls something at Taniwha who skips ahead of his master as he battles his way through the difficult area and leads the way just ahead of him. Both begin to sniff out potential danger, unusual or distinctive scents coming from within as they enter the crypt.

[sblock=Actions] Cast CLW on self to heal 8 dmg 
Cast Barkskin on self before entering crypt 
Cast Greater Magic Fang on Taniwha to enchant all of his natural weapons.

Command Taniwha to seek out any scent: Take 10: Scent + Survival 14
Taniwha looks for scent: Take 10: Scent + Survival 21 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 58 Current: 51
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger Form; Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 1/2; 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs)


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2013)

"Tasanto, can you use this one to heal me up a bit?" asks Vincenzo, handing him his own wand of curing.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 4, 2013)

"I can try, but those are for religious types.  My wand is for healing those from the other realms.  It only works on Nysys."  Taking Vincenzo's wand, he waves it about and tries to touch Vincenzo.  Before it even gets that far, it sparks and shocks Tasanto.  "Ouch! Nope!  It don't like me."   He hands it back and has to pull out his own again to repair the damage just done. 
[section][sblock=actions]UMD vs. DC 20 wand usage (1d20+6=7) Nat 1!  Failed and dum dum dummm, Mishap (2d6=5) damage taken 

Repared with Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+1=4)
Leaves Nysys down by 1 HP from max.
[/sblock] Same Map [sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 10 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2013)

"It hurt you?" asks Vincenzo incredulously. "Sorry."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2013)

"Ok, maybe the rescue the cat thing was also a bit ridiculous... maybe I should flip a coin on it.  Now that we've come out of this alright, I suppose we should check out the area some more before heading into the crypt.  Maybe we can find some clues on what to expect." Lem makes the suggestion, while scanning the skies for any change in weather.

OOC: 1d20+11=18


----------



## jbear (Nov 4, 2013)

Maui pads back to where Vincenzo stands confounded looking at the wand that had blown up in Tasanto's hands. He nudges the nobleborn fighter and lets out a rumble that sends a tingle of healing energy through his body. He then nips at the sleeve of his clothes and pulls him towards the entrance in obvious impatience at the delay.

[sblock=OOC] CLW cast on Vincenzo heals 10 hps [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 58 Current: 51
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger Form; Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs)


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2013)

"Erh... hold on. I'm new to using magic... uhm... let me see if I can make it stop"  Galandra frowns in concern. "Mhhh... _*Stop*_..." she concentrates closing her eyes. She opens one eye slowly to check if that was enough.



Spellcraft check (1d20+7=17)


[sblock] Can Galandra stop her entangle spell? xD [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2013)

While "Stop" did not actually do anything to the plants, Galandra does in fact remember the correct phrase to dismiss the plants.  In a second, the plants start to recede back to their original forms, allowing the rest of the group to eventually get to the entrance.

Lem, looking skyward, does notice something odd.  The lightning getting generated in the clouds do in fact seem to subside a little bit, but does not cause the storm to dissipate.  No more lightning strikes are occurring now, which seems to be the only real benefit right now.

Both Maui and Taniwha take a good long sniff of the damp musky air emanating from the crypt.  However, nothing seems odd to them via their smell, but Maui's ears do in fact pick up the sound of flowing water coming up from the crypt.

The crypt descends downward in a single file stair case, beckoning the group towards its depths...  

[sblock=Status]
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 22 32/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 4, 2013)

Tasanto, figuring he has the toughest hide and best eyes, takes the lead going down the stairs."Give me a fifteen foot lead so if a trap springs, we all don't fall in."
[section][sblock=actions]Tasanto in the lead, go down the stairs.
Perception (1d20+14=30)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **29**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 8 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2013)

Galandra nods at Tasanto and will stay back about 15 ft. Mika will follow right behind her too. "Even in that form... Don't you need some light?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2013)

"Hold on a moment. I have a little spell that could help us communicate fairly quietly even if we get separated." Menik casts _message_, including everyone in it other than the actual cats.

"Also, Tasanto, here is my periscope if you want to use it." Menik draws it forth.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2013)

jbear said:


> Maui pads back to where Vincenzo stands confounded looking at the wand that had blown up in Tasanto's hands. He nudges the nobleborn fighter and lets out a rumble that sends a tingle of healing energy through his body. He then nips at the sleeve of his clothes and pulls him towards the entrance in obvious impatience at the delay.
> 
> [sblock=OOC] CLW cast on Vincenzo heals 10 hps [/sblock]



"Huh? Whoa! It worked for me!? Oh, sorry Maui, Yes, let us move on eh?" He replaces his wand-unknowingly unused- and proceeds down the steps after the first two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> The crypt descends downward in a single file stair case, beckoning the group towards   _*their deaths*_   ...



FIFY


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2013)

"You would think dangerous and terrifying evil would have a place with better property value.  Ah well," Lem says as he re-secures his waterskin and follows the rest down to protect the rear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2013)

Vincenzo looks to Lem and mouths the word 'Waaaaaht?' , shakes his head and moves on.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2013)

Once the party has been healed of most of the damage from the previous fight, Tasanto takes point, leading them down into the depths.  His keen dark vision allows him a good solid view of the downward depths, and he carefully proceeds forward, keeping a watchful eye on the ground and the walls for signs of mechanical traps. The low ceiling causes the hammer in Tasanto's hand to scrape the ceiling, but Tasanto just barley avoids scraping his head on the ceiling.  Small amounts of dust dislodge themselves from the floor while descending.

His allies follow him, one at a time.  Maui has a little bit of trouble squeezing into such a confined space, and let's the others in front of him, bringing up the rear guard.

after 100' into the depths, of walking into the depths, the sound of the lightning storm is covered up by the sound of running water, as though a spring is below the surface.  Tasanto, being about 3 strides in front of everyone, sees it first;  a small spring of water seems to have opened up in on the left wall, causing a large size puddle to form in front of the stairs.  


[sblock=GM] [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION], Maui is currently squeezed due to being a large creature in a 5' hallway.  Let me know if you decide to change our of Tiger form.  

Current Marching Order.  Let me know if this needs changed.
100' below the surface.  
Tasanto 
15'
Vincenzo
Galandra
Mika
Menik
Lem
Taniwha
Maui

[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 22 32/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2013)

"Glad I sold that merchant's garb", muses Vincenzo aloud. He follows otherwise without any other words.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2013)

Lem uses the message spell to quietly ask Tasanto, "You seem to be having some trouble up there, big guy.  Want me to take point?  If the tunnel gets any smaller, I would be better off than you."

If Tasanto agrees, the halfling will go first.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 5, 2013)

"I can do this."  Tasanto easily jumps across the open water.  Once on the other side, he probes the shallow water with the longhammer looking for any trouble.
[section]
Updated Map
[sblock=actions] Acrobatics Jump distance in feet (1d20+12=31) quite successful
Perception (1d20+14=22)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off , Swift action available, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 6 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2013)

Galandra will check the small pond and if its safe, she will jump to the other side. "Don't go ahead alone" she shakes her head whispering to Tasanto. "Mika, defend Lem" she orders the leopard.

[sblock] I'm having trouble with Invisible Castle. If you roll perception +13 for me...? [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 6, 2013)

It occurs almost at once.  With Galandra and Lem observing, Tasanto pokes the water, and the point of his hammer touches the ground, causing ripples to come out of the water.  At once, the ground underneath the water seems to disappear, but does not drain the water.  In fact, water starts coming upwards and out at an alarming rate, causing the ground underneath Tasanto to become wet with water.  

But, that was not all that comes out.  At once, the water seems to coalesce, forming something that resembles a large water puddle, but floating on the water's surface.  Thanks to his quickened reflexes, Tasanto gets an opportunity to strike at the creature before it fully emerges...
[sblock=GM]  
Tasanto, Lem, and Galandra all get a surprise action.  Due to Tasanto's Combat Reflexes, he can attack the creature twice with AoO's

The area is not yet difficult terrain. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Creature: AC: ??  --/??


Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 22 32/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2013)

Just when she was about to jump over, the strange puddle raises up. "_You gotta to be kidding me_... even the water attacks us now!?" 

"Let's see if we can hurt this one" She drops her bow behind her (at Lem's side) and brings out her Falchion. She swings her weapon....

[sblock]
+1 Falchion attack @ water creature (1d20+10=14, 2d4+7=15) [/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP


*
[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]




Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


ok, not sure why, but IE is not letting me do several things, two of which is to hit enter to drop a line and the second is to move or otherwise interact with ditzie. Having said that Vincenzo will shoot from behind the leopard. 





 .  

With every one in his way he can't reach the water creature, so he draws his bow and shoots two arrows..  

full action: draw and shoot two arrows- Attack 1d20+4=11, 1d20-1=18, damage on arrow 2 1d8+2=6 

Though the first misses wide, the second looks like a hit, as he adjusts his shots to miss his fellows.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 6, 2013)

"Found something!"  Tasanto swings the hammer as at the rising water with a double stroke that splashes and slows the formation of whatever is coming.
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions] AoO provoked by movement: AoO with Lucerne Hammer (1d20+8=21) likely hits for damage (1d12+4=6)
Swift: Snake Stance
Surprise round std action: Lucerne Hammer (1d20+8=25) hits for damage (1d12+4=10)

[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off, Swift action used, AoO 2 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 6 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


sorry, missed the line where it says who has an action! Can I use that as his next round?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2013)

"Oh!  Ummm.... good job, Tasanto!" Lem says in admiration for the man's straightforward search abilities.  Then he rushes next to his companion in an effort to help.

Actions
[sblock]
Moved next to Tasanto, and punched out at the creature.  He hits with a 25 attack, 5 points normal blunt damage, 6 points fire.
1d20+10=25, 1d6=5, 1d6=6
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:32/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/527ac6fe53fe7


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 6, 2013)

This creature seems to be of the same type as the previous one, as  when Galandra's quick draws her sword to strike at it, the sword passes  through with little effect.  Tasanto seemed to have some better luck, as  he feels some sort of strike go off on the two attacks that did hit the creature.  Like before, the creature seems to shrug of the brunt of the attack.

Being unable to attack Lem as he moved to a better position, the creature instead plunges two "arms" of water into the rising water below them.  In an upward uppercut motion, Lem is hit , causing wind and blood to get knocked out of him.  Tasanto, seeing the moving comming, is able to easily dodge it.  His monk training allows him a viscous counter attack against the creature.


[sblock=GM]  
DT: Since it was a surprise Round, you can't move and attack unless you have spring attack.  Sorry    I figure you movement is more important, so that goes through. Go Go Flurry of blows.

Scott: Since you do not have quick draw, I don't think you can draw you bow and then full round attack without actually moving anywhere.  besides, with lunge you can attack around Galandra no issue.  I would personally move behind Galandra and just make an attack action. The following round Full Round attack.  Without any of the archery feats Galandra has, it really hurts your to hit.  

Maui/Kinem, you guys are still within close spell range.  FYI.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat!]
Creature: AC: 18  06/?? DR 5/-

Lem: 1d20+10=29, 1d8+12=17, Tasanto: 1d20+10=22, 1d8+12=19

1 hit on Lem for 17 (and a barley missed crit).  Miss on Tasanto, Provokes Unarmed AoO from him.

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 15/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


change of plan for what he will do





 Vincenzo drops his bow, moves behind Galandra while drawing his rapier and lunges to the water creature. [inflicts -2 to ac for that turn] http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/527ac6fe53fe7]move Vincenzo, please. I still have not figured out my computer[/url]  1d20+11=25 damage: 1d6+7=13


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Updated Map
*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2013)

DM
[sblock]
OOC: I should have went for an acrobatics check to avoid damage.  Stupid me.  Since Lem is doing a Flurry of Blows, here is his second attack.
Not sure a 14 hits, but if so another 5 hp of blunt damage and 6 hp fire.
1d20+10=14, 1d6=5, 1d6=6
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2013)

"Here we go again. The very elements are out to get us" Menik says, as he casts another spell.

_If I can blind a cloud, perhaps I can yell at a puddle until it goes away._

[sblock=actions]ear-piercing scream, 15 damage + daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 1),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Yes, Maui would have changes back to human form given the tight nature of the crypt they are entering. I doubt Maui would have happily agreed to take the rear but never mind. He is effectively out of this combat given the positioning. It makes more sense for Galandra to take the rear as she can fight at range with no penalties. 

Also, just a heads up. Next week I will be away on a school trip. I will have internet access supposedly but that may not translate into ability to post as I will no doubt be busy and tired. I will try my best to get in at least a couple of short posts but please feel free to NPC Maui as you see fit. [/sblock]

Taniwha paces behind the party letting out a growl of frustration, tail twitching to and fro. Maui barks at him in his native language, having returned to human form in the constrictive passageway of the crypt. "Haere atu!" The cheetah backs off and Maui moves behind Vincenzo, laying his hand on his shoulder and uttering a prayer.

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha moves back. Maui moves behind Vincenzo.
Maui casts Guidance on Vincenzo: +1 bonus on 1 roll in the next minute; (may as well use it as Maui is probably just going to spam that the entire combat) [/sblock]

Updated Map


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 7, 2013)

Tasanto's quick reactions are offset with the growing amount of water in the room.  Neither a kick or an overhead swing of the hammer are able to connect to the watery beast.
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions] AoO provoked by missed attack: AoO Unarmed Strike  (1d20+7=9) missed
Swift: Add Dragon Stance
Std: Lucerne Hammer attack (1d20+8=10) missed
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action used, AoO 2 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 6 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2013)

Galandra will attempt to move to the side of the creature, trying to give Vincenzo enough space to attack. She puts a lot of strenght behind the sing, determined to make it count. _"*HYAAAAAAAA!" *
_
Mika growls and stays back nervously looking at the water.  She won't attack it.

[sblock=actions]

Galandra moves inside the room and attacks with her falchion.
+1 Falchion Attack vs Water Creature (1d20+10=27, 2d4+7=14)

 [/sblock]

UPDATED MAP

[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]




Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2013)

The attacks by Lem and Tasanto merely chip away at the creature.  The flames on Lem's hands don't seem to effect it, and the punch that hits does not seem to do any last damage. 

Vincenzo is able to accurately strike through the creature, causing his stroke to splash Galandra with water as the puddle starts to leak water.

Menik's screams seems to do the most damage to it, as the the sonic power reverberates inside of the creature, preventing it from keeping a solid shape.  This gives Galanadra the oppurutnity to slip by without any sort of counter attack by the creature, taking a giant cut out of it.

Unable to do anything as it tries to retain its form, the monster does not seem able to attack you this round.

[sblock=GM]  
jbear: I put Maui in the back since the rear guard needs a Hi AC with a decent set of HP. Maui has the second highest AC after Tasanto, and the most HP of the party after Vincenzo.  Looking back, you do have a point about Galandra, but I doubt even she would have been able to hit that creature all that far back.  The creature has cover (+4 AC) against anyone that far back, and I can also make a very strong argument for total cover (Meaning Galandra is out of the combat).   Whoever was in the back unfortunately was not fighting conventionally, which was how this combat was set up.  Maui can still summon creatures via Nature's Ally, so he is not out of the fight entirely.  Also, Maui only has 2 level 1 spells memorized.  Not sure if that was intentional or not, but they can be used for SNA1 for flanking.

Besides, I can't make a saving throw to save my creatures lives.  It's going to die next round since it's dazed, and if not Maui/Taniwha can get past it without fear of an AoO now. Need I remind you Relic DID stun a very terrifying witch because of that same reason 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]
Creature: AC: 18 38/?? DR 5/- Dazed

Fort Save: 1d20+9=14
Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 15/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2013)

Vincenzo lunges again [-2 to ac for this turn], but this time he feels aclarity of mind and sight. Using this insight given him he sees how his last strike could be improved.

full round action: 2 attacks using guidance of Maui's ancestral god to increase damage. att/dam: 1d20+11;1d6+8;1d20+7;1d6+7

1d20+12=14, 1d6+8=14, 1d20+7=21, 1d6+7=9

[sblock=ugh]Wouldn't ya know it? put the +1 damage on the higher '+' and that is the lower roll.
 [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] go ahead and move ahead of V. as he can _lunge_ [feat] past you.[/sblock]

ac at 17, map unchanged http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/527bc92822e28


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 7, 2013)

With the creature seemingly stunned, Tasanto winds up and brings the longhammer down in a heavy stroke.  The force of it connecting is jarring, even in Tasanto's hands.
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions] Lucerne Hammer attack with flank (1d20+8+2=30) possible crit! confirm crit (1d20+8+2=19) Confirmed! crit damage including Dirty fighter trait (2d12+10=20)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action used, AoO 2 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 6 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2013)

Galandra swings again, although surely Tasanto's attacks has dealt enough damage to keep the creature from assuming a more definite form. 


+1 Falchion attack vs Water Creature (1d20+10=21, 2d4+7=13)


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2013)

Tasanto reaches his polearm back, and strikes the creature with enough force to kill a lesser man.  However, while the creature is dazed by the sonic spell, it does not cause the creature to lose it's shape.  Instead, it reforms around the hammer, as the flowing water from underneath the monster feed into it instead of the floor, causing it's shape to solidify.

It still being up gives Vincenzo and Galandra another chance to strike at it, causing it to open up more holes in it's body.  One more good attack like Tasanto's or Galandra may finish it...

[sblock=GM] 
Good news everyone!  The creature did not die, because it is immune to crits, but not dazing! Never understood that about these creatures, but that is true.

So, while that attack did smack the hell out of it, it is still up.  I re-rolled the damage, Tasanto did 10 points to it after DR.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]
Creature: AC: 18 60/?? DR 5/- Dazed;  Immune to Crits; Can be blinded.

Fort Save: 1d20+9=14
Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 15/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2013)

Seeing that these elementals seem more resistant to blows than to magic, Menik casts magic missiles at the watery blob before it can strike again.

[sblock=actions]magic missile, 16 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2013)

Lem coughs up a little water.  "Oh man!  This thing hits hard."  The halfling cook goes back to striking out with a burning flurry of feet and hands.

Actions
[sblock]
Lem is staying put while doing another flurry of blows.
1st attack: 22 on attack roll, 1 hp normal damage, 4 hps fire
2nd attack: 16 on attack roll, 6 hps normal damage, 3 hps fire
1d20+10=22, 1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d20+10=16, 1d6=6, 1d6=3
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:15/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]

No Map Update


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2013)

Tasanto continues splashing his hammer through the water creature that will not go down.
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions]Lucerne Hammer attack with flank (1d20+8+2=26) hits for damage (1d12+4=6)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action used, AoO 2 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 6 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jbear (Nov 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Oops. An honest mistake. I originally thought Resist Lightning was a lvl 1 spell. Then when I corrected it I forgot to add spells to the lvl 1 slots that I deleted and changed to lvl 2 slots with that spell. Never mind. 
 @_*Scott DeWar*_ Sorry, Guidance can be used for attacks, saves or skill checks. Not damage  By the way, DeWar ... does that come from a spanish last name by any chance?: De La Guerra? [/sblock]

Maui barks at Taniwha to attack, and the cheetah moves forward, brushing past those in his way to take up position in front of Vincenzo where it snaps at the watery creature with a ferocious bite. 

Maui continues to bless Vincenzo with Tane's guidance.

[sblock=Actions] Command Taniwha to attack the Water Elemental.
Taniwha moves up and bites: 19 vs AC=Hit  for 13 dmg If the creature can be tripped he would attempt to trip it, but I find it hard to imagine an elemental can be tripped.

Cast Guidance on Vincenzo again [/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 58 Current: 51
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions:  Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs)


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2013)

Galandra swings for the third time her magically enhanced falchion, hoping to stop the water creature. 

[sblock]
+1 Falchion vs Water Creature (1d20+10=19, 2d4+7=12)
[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 8, 2013)

GM: Sorry for not posting this earlier; Server error at work caused a late night, and forgot to say the creature is dead.  I will hopefully update after sleeping


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2013)

Once again Vincenzo is given deificaly inspired clarity of thought from Tane, However he sees the creature has been disrupted enough times to cause it to disperse harmlessly about.

[sblock-Jbear] The name 'Scott DeWar is a pseudonym that I use here, even though I have found it to be a real nam of real people. It is a permutation of my favorite imbibation: Dewar's Scotch.

Having said that I must admitt that a more aprapo name might have been Don Quixote de La Mancha or even donkey jote' de la munchies.

Jackslate45: have you not been told? sleep is over rated![/sblock]

this is a test to see if I can edit


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Menik's magical attack did the trick.  The creature is unable to keep it's form, and the water splashes down to add to the growing water pool in the small area.  Then, something odd occurs.  The water that was flooding in, starts sinking back into the floor, as though the creature's existence was what kept the water coming.  Now that it was defeated, the excess water immediately starts to retreat back into the opened hole in the ground.  

In the blink of an eye, the opened hole vanishes back to be the natural ground it was prior to Tasanto touching it, and the water that remains is the only proof that the anomaly occurred.  
[sblock=GM]
I apologize for the brief delay there...  But, the good news is Maui and Vicenzo leveled to 7!    XP is updated in the front page.

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 15/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 11, 2013)

Tasanto decides to go back to searching the water to see if any previous victims had left things behind.  He casts a spell to see magical auras and then drags his hammer through the water to see if he can catch it on anything interesting.
[section]
[sblock=actions]Cast Detect Magic and search the pool. Perception (1d20+14=27)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action used, AoO 2 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 6 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2013)

"What's with the forces of nature trying to get a piece of us?" Galandra moves to Lem's side to check on his wounds. "It seems you need some patching... do you have a wand?"


*UPDATED MAP*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2013)

Lem tells Galandra, "My pride is hurt more than anything else.  Ah well, I almost forgot about the two potions I've been lugging around.  Now is as good a time as any to try them out..."

Actions
[sblock]
Lem uses his two potions of cure light wounds I completely forgot he had.  Cures him of 11 hit points of damage, so he should be at 26/32 now.
1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=8
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2013)

"I'm getting curious as to who's behind this."

Menik uses his pearl of power to regain a prepared Ear-Piercing Scream spell.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tasanto does not see anything in terms of items, but he does see something due to a lingering aura.  In fact, a very strong lingering aura remains in the area where the hole opened up to let in the water creature.  However, not being well trained in high level magical aura's, Tasanto is unable to determine what it is.  The ground at least remains solid for now, even after much poking and prodding of the water and the floor.  However, whatever brought the creature here was definitely magical in nature.


Before turning off the detection spell, Tasanto is able to spot two more magical aura's emanating from the other room (marked 1 and 2 in the map). From what he can tell, they appear to be similar in nature to the one in the floor, but he can't be sure.

[sblock=Stats]
Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 26/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]

*No Map Changes...Yet*


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 13, 2013)

"Well, not sure how it got here, other than it was magic.  And there are two spots over there that look like more magical trouble.  My guess would be fire and stone are next."  Tasanto points out the two spots in the next room that have auras.  "I have a potion that would allow me to protect myself from fire, but my going toe to toe hasn't been hurting these things much."
[section][sblock=actions]Lucerne Hammer attack with flank (1d20+8+2=26) hits for damage (1d12+4=6)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance of,Dragon Stance off, Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 4 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jbear (Nov 13, 2013)

Maui makes his way past the pool, Taniwha trotting behind. He nods sagely listening to Tasanto. "You make te sense Gray Tiger. Maui will call te dog and see what comes out. Fire or te Earth." Maui mutters a prayer an summons a small hound in the next room between the magical auras waiting to see what will happen. 

Updated Map

[sblock=Actions]Cast detect Magic as well to detect auras that Tasanto is talking about.
Cast Guidance on himself
Cast Summon Nature's Ally I to summon a dog between aura 1 and 2 [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 67 Current: 60
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs)


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2013)

"Mika, fetch the bow" she calls the leopard behind Menik.

As there's nothing else resembling a bow that she might confuse it with, Mika will diligently pick up her human's weapon and bring it back, trying her best not to touch the water (she's a leopard, not a jaguar, she's not that fond of water after all). Her paws still get a little wet and she hilarious starts trying to shake them dry. 

"Good girl" Galandra pats her and scratches behind her ears, as Maui sends his summoned dog ahead of them. "We should try to stay in this side." the ranger suggests *"This is a good choke point"*



UPDATED MAP

[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=GM]
> I apologize for the brief delay there...  But, the good news is Maui and Vicenzo leveled to 7!    XP is updated in the front page.
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=to all] sorry to disappear, but just got out of the hospital-again. getting caught up now. I will be working on level up![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2013)

Vincenzo retrieves his own bow and stands watching all that is going on. "My rapier worked well on the water creature. I wonder, if for future reference, A bow would have been better?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2013)

The poor doggies appears, sniffs once, and is immediately crushed as two large stone arms come out of the rough stone walls.  The one on the left has smoother rock finishes, while the creature on the right has a more jagged appearance.  

Both of the stone arms shake the blood off their "knuckles" and seem to be prepared for you to approach them.

[sblock=Actions]
Both Creatures Slam a mighty fist into the poor doggie, killing it instantly.  RIP Doggie.  
That was considered the surprise round, as well as Maui Summoning the dog.

Round 1 Starts now.  PC's Are up, followed by Enemies
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Enemies:
"Smooth" Creature
"Rough" Creature

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 26/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2013)

[sblock] Do they look like they can separate from the wall? [/sblock]

Upon seeing the dog get turned into minced meat, Galandra cringes and turns to her leopard  "Mika, stay here."

The cat growls behind her, still trying in a futile way to keep her paws dry. 

"Rocks... I'm not sure my arrows will do much. But I guess we could deal with one of them at a time from here."


[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]





Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 52/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (46 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2013)

"II am guessing a long sword or rapier are useless too, but, I will try a long sword first. Sticking one with my rapier might just make him laugh.".

 exchange rapier for longsword, ready action to attack single hand style any opponent that comes through the doorway.


----------



## jbear (Nov 15, 2013)

"Tane, give Taiwha te strength to hurt te earth giants" Maui prays, laying a hand on his cheetah companion, whose muscles ripple and swell beneath his fur. The hand restrains the large cat who does not advance beyond the choke point. 

[sblock=Actions]Maui: Cast Bull's Strength on Taniwha
Taniwha: Stays put in Total Defense [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 67 Current: 60
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+13) CMD: 25 (27) (29 (31) vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); Bull's Strength (7 mins)


Bite: +10 (+13) ; 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2013)

Unsure how mobile they are, or how well protected in the rock, Menik starts off with a simple force missile directed at the one to the left.

[sblock=actions]force missile, 6 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 1 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) - used
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2013)

Since it is rock and not fire, and Galandra wants to use the choke point, Tasanto tries to draw them in.  With a flick of his wrist, a glass bottle of liquid fire drops into his hand.  Throwing it at the one to the left, it breaks and fire erupts on that one.  Gripping his hammer, he prepares for their approach.
[section][sblock=actions]Free: Release one hand from hammer
Swift: Spring loaded wrist sheath draw an Alchemist's Fire
Std: Throw alchemist's Fire (1d20+5=15) (should have been +6-4 for range) total 12 Ranged Touch likely hits for Fire damage (1d6=6)
Move: Equip lucerne hammer which has 10' reach
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance of,Dragon Stance off, Swift action used, AoO 3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 4 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2013)

[sblock] guys, I'll have limited/not-at-all internet access until Wednesday. Planning ahead in case I can't make it in time for the next round... Galandra will use rapid shot if she has a clear shot at the creature or change places with Lem if he gets hit again and use her Falchion instead.  Sorry for the inconveniece!! [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2013)

"Jumping jambalaya!  What the hell are those things?  You wizard types think you might be able to soften those gents up some?  Maybe we'll get lucky and they won't be able to tag us from out there.  They look to big to get on through the narrow corridor."  Lem watches the two stone creatures warily as they approach.

Actions
[sblock]
I really doubt we'll be able to pick them off indefinitely.  Just in case, Lem is spending this round in all defense mode.  Total defense gives Lem a +4 to AC this round, or AC 27.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:26/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2013)

The force missile and the alchemical flame both hit the smoother of the two creatures, and with a grumble that sounds like rocks moving, both creatures move forward.  The front line group can see that the creatures are about the same size as the water monster you just vanquished, so it is reasonable that they will be just about the same in difficulty.

Moving into the wall in front of everyone, the monster's eyes appear as part of the wall, and immediately 2 giant fists swing to attack Tasanto, who manages to put his guard up in time to block one of them. The rough creature's spikes clang against the smoother one's hand, unable to get close enough to damage anyone.  Thankful, the smooth creature still burns due to the exposed section that exists.

With the creature's almost entirely in the wall, only a small portion of them exist outside of any protection the walls have given them.

[sblock=GM]
Due to the creature's awesome ability #1, the 2 monsters are using the stone wall in front of you to their advantage, giving them cover (+4 AC), except for the exposed sections.  So much for a murder hole...

SK: I don't think they provoke moving into the wall, due to cover rules, so unfortunately no AoO from Tasanto.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Smooth:
 Moves Forward to Attack Tasanto, after taking cover in the wall.
-Attacks Tasanto: 1d20+12=16, 2d6+14=23 Miss  
Rough:
 Moves Forward to Attack Tasanto, after taking cover in the wall.
-Attacks Tasanto: 1d20+12=13, 2d6+14=19 Miss

Enemies:
"Smooth" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/-  12/68  on Fire;  Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section.

"Rough" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/-  ??/68; Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section.

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 + 4  26/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2013)

"These rocks burn. Time to try a new spell" Menik says, and casts it. A point of fire streaks from his hand and bursts into a huge fireball in the chamber beyond. The blast reaches the area where the rock creatures are, though they are partially protected by the walls.

[sblock=actions]fireball, 30 damage, Reflex half DC 20[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 1 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range) (cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) - used
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2013)

The explosion catches the exposed part of the creature in a full on inferno of flames.  It seems the creatures are unable to dodge the fierce flames, and the part of the rock that is exposed is blacked as soot covers the creatures.  Large clumps of rock fall to the ground in the exposed area from both creatures.

[sblock=Combat]
Even with the +2 Reflex for cover, Fire Burns HOT.  They take the full 30 damage (Ouch)

1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=13

Smooth:
 Moves Forward to Attack Tasanto, after taking cover in the wall.
-Attacks Tasanto: 1d20+12=16, 2d6+14=23 Miss  
Rough:
 Moves Forward to Attack Tasanto, after taking cover in the wall.
-Attacks Tasanto: 1d20+12=13, 2d6+14=19 Miss

Enemies:
"Smooth" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/- 42/68  on Fire;  Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section.

"Rough" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/- 30/68; Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section.

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23 + 4  26/32
Galandra 17 52/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2013)

Vincenzo swings as hard as he can with the sword, though he is very much wishing he could use his rapier.

1d20+11=25, 1d8+3=11, 1d20+6=24, 1d8+3=9 though the hits are solid, the rock absorbs most of his effort. [after dr: 6+4=10 points damage.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 18, 2013)

Being pinned down in the water room doesn't look advantageous, and since the rock creatures didn't take the choke point, Tasanto gallops  through and turns on the one he battered the most so far. Attempting to use flank, with a errant swing, he catches the roof of the room instead of the creature with his hammer.
[section]Updated Map
      [sblock=actions]Swift: Enter Snake stance
Move: 25', not using acrobatics, attempting to provoke AoOs from both
Std: Lucerne Hammer attack with flank (1d20+8+2=13) misses
2nd rd of Fire damage (1d6=6) success
If missed,  by smooth Unarmed Strike AoO kick (1d20+7=10) misses
If missed by rough Unarmed Strike AoO kick against rough (1d20+7=21) misses
and the strategy failed.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off, Swift action used, AoO 1of3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 4 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2013)

Lem shouts, "Ok, I'll be the first to admit that I'm all tapped out on bright ideas."  The cook proceeds to give a high-pitched yell as he moves in for the attack.  His flame covered fists glow with an eerie blue tinge.

Actions
[sblock]
Lem is using a swift action to enable his ki strike, making his attacks magical for this turn as if by a +1 weapon, thus overcoming damage resistance.  Flurry of Blows at the rough rock creature in front of him.

Looks like I wasted that action, as both attacks missed due to the creature's cover with:
1d20+10=17, 1d6=1, 1d6=2, 1d20+10=21, 1d6=1, 1d6=4
17 attack, 1 normal damage, 2 fire damage
21 attack, 1 normal damage, 4 fire damage
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:26/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 3/4
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 19, 2013)

If both earth elementals take OAtk on Tasanto:

Maui scowls when the two elementals emerge to attack from inside the wall. They had emerged from the wall, he should have realised they would be able to do that. His scowl turned to a gasp of surprise when the cattaur surged through the middle of their massive foes, but his surprise was not a barrier to his swift response. As the thunderous earthen arms lashed out from the walls at Tasanto, Maui followed in his companions wake hoping the stone foes would not have the speed to strike a second time. He growled a word at Taniwha. "Ka mate! Undaunted by the strange giants, Taniwha moved from his defensive crouch into a flurry of savage bites and claws at the wall as Maui struck with his scimitar from behind. Maui lands a heavy blow almost destroying the already badly burnt creature, but Taniwha can only manage to leave ineffective scratches upon the surface of the stone wall.

[sblock=Actions] Maui moves through gap after Tasanto, moving behind Ele1, flanking with Vincenzo
Free Action: Order Taniwha to attack
Maui takes 5ft step towards creatures 

Maui power attacks Ele1 with MW scimitar :  31 vs AC=Potential Crit Hit for 16 dmg; not confirming crit because elementals are immune, right? So, 11 dmg after DR. E1 had  42 dmg +10 dmg from Vincenzo +11 from Maui = 63/68 Hps left

Taniwha full attacks E1: L Claw vs 14=miss Bite 16=miss R Claw 14=miss
Fail city ...
[/sblock]

Updated map

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 67 Current: 60
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+13) CMD: 25 (27) (29 (31) vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); Bull's Strength (7 mins)


Bite: +10 (+13) ; 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tasanto takes a huge gambit, allowing himself the opportunity to be attacked twice by the heavy rock creatures, to allow the other's to act without fear of counter attack.  While his own attacks prove to be ineffective, it does allow the combined offers of Vincenzo and Maui to defeat the smoothest rock creature.  The slash from Maui's attack causes the exposed rock to start crumbling, and fall harmless to the ground.  While you cannot see the rest of the body, it appears the first creature has been defeated. The alchemical fire, still burning brightly, finally dies out, leading the rock as blacked as ever.

With the first creature defeated, Lem and Galandra focus on the second one.  Lem's attacks merely strike at the wall, and Galandra's arrows seem to strike at thin air, causing the creature to look upon them in anger.  

The retaliatory strike was quick and lethal.  While Lem was able to dodge the viscous uppercut from the ground, a second arm appears from the wall, making it's way towards Galandra.  Her bow still at the ready, Galandra does not dodge as a large spike pierces her side, a deep bloody gash appearing where it struck.

[sblock=GM]
Smooth:
 -AoO: 1d20+12=14, 2d6+14=18 Miss
-AAANd Dies, due to alchemical Fire.

Rough:
 -AoO - 1d20+12=15, 2d6+14=24 Miss

Galandra Full Round Attacks Rough:
1d20+7=9, 1d8+4=8, 1d20+7=18, 1d8+4=11
Both miss

Full Round Attack, attack Lem and Galandra (2x slam w/ power attack)
1d20+12=14, 2d6+14=19, 1d20+12=32, 2d6+14=19

Crit Threat on Galandra
1d20+12=22, 2d6+14=20


Galandra also knows she is in reach of the rough creature now, so if she uses a ranged attack it WILL provoke.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Enemies:
"Smooth" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/-  12/68  on Fire;  Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section.

"Rough" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/- 30/68; Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section; Finally hit something!

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 13/52
Vincenzo 19 67/68
Maui 23 51/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2013)

move 20 feet to stand just west of Maui [since AOO's are used up], lunge attack against 'rough' rock head [imposing -2 to ac for this round.]

1d20+11=25, 1d8+3=6 the attack only scratch some dirt off of it. [1 point damage after dr]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2013)

"UGH! You gotta be kidding me!" Galandra grunts in disbelief as the creature strikes her side. That one looks bad... very bad. She looks back and orders Mika to move to Menik's left. She then steps to the center of the chamber, hopefully out of reach from the creature. 

"You piece of sh-" she shoots at it from the back.



[sblock]

Free = Order Mika to move
Free= 5ft step back

Guessing she's out of reach she uses Rapid Shot again. 

Rapid shot at Elemental (Rough)1d20+7=26, 1d8+4=11, 1d20+7=13, 1d8+4=7


[/sblock]


http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/528bd1d131425


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2013)

"Galandra!" Lem shouts in alarm.  "Ok creature, you just made a renowned cook mad.  It's baking time!"  Once more the monk's flaming hands turn a hue of blue.

Actions
[sblock]
Once again, Lem is using a swift action to enable his ki strike, making his attacks magical for this turn as if by a +1 weapon, thus overcoming damage resistance.  Flurry of Blows at the rough rock creature in front of him.

And.... it was another waste of a ki point.  My attack rolls were much the same, though the damage rolls would have been nice if it connected.

15 to hit with first strike, 5 normal damage and 4 fire
21 to hit with second strike, 3 normal damage and 2 fire
1d20+10=15, 1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d20+10=21, 1d6=3, 1d6=2
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:26/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 2/4
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 20, 2013)

Taniwha immediately turns its attention to the swinging limbs of the spiked elemental, continuing to snap and claw savagely, but only scoring one decent hit on the creature that protrudes from the wall. Taniwha steps in to the creature's side swinging his scimitar as hard as he can, carving a chunk from its exposed back.

[sblock=Actions]Taniwha full power attacks: Bite 17=Miss Claw 28=Hit for 14 dmg Claw 15=miss
Maui 5ft step and power atk with MW scimitar: 26=Hit for 14 dmg 

Total dmg after DR = 18 dmg [/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 67 Current: 60
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+13) CMD: 25 (27) (29 (31) vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); Bull's Strength (7 mins)


Bite: +10 (+13) ; 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 20, 2013)

With Vincenzo's gambit, the creature is unable to attack Galandra again, but the rock creature does in fact graze Viecnzo's side as he moves into the other room.  He does take a pebble out in his counter attack however.

While both Galandra and Lem have proven ineffective at hitting the rock creature, Maui and his companion prove otherwise.  4 attacks from the pair of them show signs that the creature is getting weaker, as more dirt and rubble fall to the ground.

[sblock=GM]
Rough:
 -AoO - 1d20+12=20, 2d6+14=19

Kinem and Tasanto Remain for the Round.  I moved both Maui and Vinecnzo from the prevoius map, and also gave Tasanto an opportunity to 5' step and attack.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Enemies:
"Rough" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/- 49/68; Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section; Finally hit something!  Twice even!

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 13/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 23 51/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 20, 2013)

Tasanto moves over to put the creature between himself and the cook.  Taking another swing with the hammer against stone, he once again catches it on walls instead of the hitting the target within.
[section]Updated Map
      [sblock=actions]Swift: Enter Snake stance
Move: 10', not using acrobatics, attempting to provoke AoOs from both
Std: Lucerne Hammer + flank attack (1d20+8+2=11) nat 1 miss
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 49/49; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +11, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +5, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +6, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +5, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +5, d4+1
Sling, +1, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **44**/44 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 22+4*, 16 Touch, 20+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +6, Reflex +7, Will +11, CMB 7, CMD 23, Evasion
Perception +14, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +7, d6+4+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +7, d6+3+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 1/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +8, d12+4 with 10' reach
Handbo +7, d6+3 
Dagger +7, d4+3
Sling +7, d4+3 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
,,,,...Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +1 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 26, Mage Armor 5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 4 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## kinem (Nov 20, 2013)

_If what I suspect is right about what's ahead I'd better save some spells_ Menik thinks. Seeing that the remaining rock creature is looking weaker, he just shoots another force missile at it.

[sblock=actions]force missile, 3 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 2 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range) (cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) - used
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2013)

Galandra takes her wand out to heal herself. "Get the bow, Mika" she drops the bow ordering the cat to make sure to take it and takes out her wand. Is no use on trying to get the elemental with arrows, but if she wants to confront it directly, she can't do it in her current state. 


[sblock]
Free = Drops bow
Free = Order Mika to snatch the bow

Draws wand and uses one charge of CLW on herself.



1d8+1=9 

Galandra 22/52 HP

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 20, 2013)

The rock creature moves's it's attention away from Galandra and Lem, as they have not been able to harm it, and instead focus on the two last round that have really hurt it.  2 giant spikes come out of the wall and try and attack Maui and Taniwha.

Maui in unable to dodge the creature's attack, but Taniwha's nimbleness is able to dodge the creature's attack.

[sblock=GM]
Rough:
 Attack On Strikers:
Maui: 1d20+12=31, 2d6+14=19 
Taniwha: 1d20+12=25, 2d6+14=17 Miss by 1 

@_*soulnova*_ , you are 1 action ahead, so you do not get to post this time.  FYI.
Everyone else is up. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Enemies:
"Rough" Creature: AC 22 DR 5/- 52/68; Has Cover in wall expect for exposed section; Finally hit something!  Twice even!

Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 22/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 23 32/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2013)

"I'm having a hell of a time striking this guy," Lem admits as he tries once more, this time without the blue glow emanating from his fiery hands.  "Too bad no one knows a spell to melt rock."

Actions
[sblock]
I'm striking without the ki magic bonus this time, so the normal damage probably won't have an effect but I'm hoping to roll high on the fire damage.  I accidentally made the rolls singularly instead of at the same time.
Missed first one with a 14: 1d20+10=14, 1d6=2, 1d6=1
Got him with the 2nd strike with a whopping 29, but rolled a 6 for normal damage which is almost entirely blocked by the creature's DR, and a 1 on fire damage.  Total of 2 hit points of damage got through... 
1d20+10=29, 1d6=6, 1d6=1
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:26/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 2/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2013)

Vincenzo chuckles to himself when all he does is knock a pebble off. he tries again though.

"All right, time to actually be serious." move 5 feet http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/528d4ade72a9e

1d20+11=15, 1d8+3=10, 1d20+6=12, 1d8+3=5

But it appears Maui kept getting in the way of where he was trying to hit. [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]'s fault!


----------



## kinem (Nov 21, 2013)

Menik shoots yet another glowing dart at the stubborn rock.

[sblock=actions]force missile, 4 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 32/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 3 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range) (cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) - used
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 21, 2013)

With a growl of frustration Taniwha leaps out the flailing mounds that emerge from the wall to strike at him, yanking off a large chunk of earth with his jaws and slashing at what might be the head that juts out momentarily as it is pulled off balance, sending a spray of rocks and earth flying into the air. The creature in the wall grows still and the dust settles. 

"Good boy Taniwha. After we finish here we will go back to te heard for te buffalo milk. Maybe we stay with te buffalo for te while." He touches his ribs gingerly. "Time for te Magic Stick." With that he tacks out his wand and gives the area where the earth elemental and hammered him until the pain subsides. He then puts his stick away. "Who wants te healing from te stick?" he inquires, taking the wand from those who do not know how to use one and healing them with it. If anyone does not have their own wand he uses the spare one he bought with the group's coin. 

[sblock=Actions]
Taniwha Full atk with Power atk: Bite: 23=Hit for 14 dmg; Claw 24=Hit for 14 dmg; Claw 14=Miss 
Total damage after DR = 9 + 9 = 18 dmg

4 taps of CLW wand heals 25 hps returning Maui to full
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 67 Current: 60
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr)

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 2/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+13) CMD: 25 (27) (29 (31) vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); Bull's Strength (7 mins)


Bite: +10 (+13) ; 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 21, 2013)

After Taniwha's viscous attack, nothing else seems to come and attack the adventures.  The creature's remains lay still on the earth.


[sblock=GM]
Not alot of time right now.  I'll get XP updated either tonight or tomorrow.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]


Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 22/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 23 32/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2013)

[sblock] oops! Sorry!  [/sblock]

Galandra looks back just in time to see the creature becoming still earth. "...alright..."

She will heal the rest of her wounds and glances at Menik. "So... Thunder, Water, Earth. What's next? Ice or Fire?"



[sblock] Wand CLW (3 charges +1 charge from before =  42/50 charges)

1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=7 

+43/53 HP  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 21, 2013)

Menik replies "My guess is Fire, though we can't be sure until we see it. Then ... whoever did this can probably cast dangerous spells."


----------



## jbear (Nov 21, 2013)

Maui nods. "Papatuanuku, te Earth Mother, she had many children. They lived in te dark, trapped in her eternal embrace with Ranginui, te Sky Father . Tane was one of them. Tired of te dark he lay on his back and pushed them apart with te legs. Tumatauenga, te fierce child cut off his father's arms, Tane pushed and pushed, and pushed him into te sky. The children of Papatuanuku then walked te land. Tane and te other children found te place lonely, There was no wahine. No woman. When Papatuanuku forgave Tane she shared with him many secrets, and in sacred Kuru-Waka he found te red clay where te blood of his father had soaked into te earth. Te red clay is earth, water and fire. He used te clay to create te form of woman. He breathed life into her and so was born Hine-ahu-one, te earth formed maiden from which te human was born. Te breath of life. Te Air and te fire. Te Thunder Fire was te air and te fire. Te Pool Giant was te water. Te Earth Giants was te earth. If there is more, if there is balance, there will be te fire. Te pure fire."

Maui seems lost in thought as he uses his people's creation story to make sense of the events that unfold before him. He scowls as another thought crosses his mind. "This is like te Dog Caller! Only he does not call te dogs. He calls te elements. Much more powerful. This is going to get te ugly."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

"What about mud?  I mean if ice is some kind of in between, why not mud?" Lem asks.  "Then again, I'm no wizard so I really wouldn't know.  I guess I should quit trying to imagine what's going to try and kill me next.  On the plus side, there are no zombies."  He gives a thumbs up and a grin with that realization.

Lem walks to take a closer look at the southern alcove.

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/528e8d3418c2a


----------



## kinem (Nov 21, 2013)

"You mean boiling hot mud that sucks us in like quicksand and is full of fire-immune zombies? I think you're on to something there" Menik says with a straight face


----------



## jbear (Nov 21, 2013)

Maui glowers at the halfling. "Ice? Is te cold water. Were you listening to te story?"  He moves, Taniwha padding along side him to check the room (once he has healed any with the wands who might need his assistance).


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 21, 2013)

"Hang on there, I got to make some adjustments."  After making sure Lem hasn't triggered another fight, Tasanto gets out a scroll from his backpack, then dismisses Nysys for a bit.  Then with a bit of extra chanting, he brings the big cat back.  His eyes seem a bit bigger as well as his biceps.  Once the big cat stretches and approves of the new form, Tasanto puts the scroll back into his haversack.

"Okay, done and ready for the next creature."
[section]Same Map
      [sblock=actions]move: get scroll of summon eidolon in hand incase of surprise emergency, 
std: Dismiss Nysys
upgrade to next level.  Then resummon.  Takes over a minute.
Put emergency scroll back in backpack if it was not needed.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs, Resist Electricity 10 for 1 minutes
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

"Nooooo," Lem says slowly.  "Ice is ice and cold water is cold water.  If I have a recipe that calls for cold water, I'm not going to use a block of ice.  But I'd use cold water for a muddy chocolate dessert.  I'm a cook, I should know."  With that odd logic, he puts his hands on his hips.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2013)

Galandra nods at the nature warrior, not entirely sure about how much truth was behind that story.  She takes back her bow and puts away her wand. "I don't know about the origin of men and women and the spirits or gods behind it. Ruvalra cares for the hunters and those who dwell on the forest so that's enough for me I guess" she shrugs while moving into the other chamber. 

"Ice, Fire or Mud... uhmm... I'm not sure what I would prefer."

"These last two creatures were right on the next room. Perhaps there's something already waiting over there?" she points at the room in the north. "Can any of you two see magic in there?" she asks Menik and Tasanto.


MAP UPDATED


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2013)

The Venzin warrior listens to Maui's story of creation, greatly fascinated.
http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/528f9f34a1bbf
Vincenzo moves a few feet after picking up his weapons from the ground, sheaths his longsword and draws his rapier. "Well whatever is there, I am as ready as can be."


----------



## jbear (Nov 22, 2013)

Maui narrows his eyes. Obviously wasting his breath, he decides that there is no point sharing any further pearls of wisdom with the halfling. "Hufflings" he mutters, "Like throwing pounamu to te poaka... I am going to look in te place of te stone graves. Maybe te next monster is te restless dead after all." With that Maui stops to intone a few quick prayers, reaching out to sense any magical energy that might emanate from the room where he can see the tombs before he enters and begins to search the area.

[sblock=Actions] Cast guidance on himself
Cast Detect Magic directed at the room with the tombs
Then enter the room and search (unless he detects some type of magical energy)
If he detects something he will report his findings to the group instead and decide a course of action based on what was detected. [/sblock]

Updated Map


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2013)

With rock fight settled, the group begins exploring the other two rooms on this floor.

 Lem, curious about the southern of the two rooms, only sees a large amount of rubble on the ground.  The rubble seems to be of a pale brown, a stark contrast from the gray stone that this crypt seems to be built out of.  How it got into this room is a wonderful question.  While continuing to search the area, Lem is unable to find anything else of interest.

Maui, detecting magical emissions from the north room, is unable to find the same magical disturbances that appear on the east wall.  Moving into the room to search the crypts, he finds something interesting.

Body parts of the recent dead are found scattered around in this room, as though a fight had occurred here.  Doing a quick count, Maui is able to find 6 head's that were ripped  off of their bodies, but the rest is a tangled mass of body parts.  Inspecting the bodies, the cuts appear to have been made by a claw or a bite, rather than with a bladed weapon of some kind.  It seemed like a quick and efficient fight;  The bodies barley moved from their individaul crypts before they were destroyed.  

Clearly, there was walking dead here, but something had already beaten them.  

[sblock=Status]
Heroes:
Nysys 26 28/29
--Tasanto 44/44
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 22/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 23 32/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## jbear (Nov 23, 2013)

"Te restless dead are resting all over te place" Maui states as he returns from the massacred undead in the tombs. "That way is te next danger. Whatever is there tore apart te dead ones. Tooth and claw. Maui is sure now. We face a caller. Much more powerful than te Dog Caller. Te Dog Caller fight us invisible. And he call te dogs and call te dogs ... And we did not know where he was ... if not for making te Chaos Stone amused ... we were losing te fight." Maui grows very still and quiet. It is perhaps the first time since Vincenzo has known the savage warrior that he has ever seen his friend show any sign of fear. "Fire is next" he states, as though convincing himself that at least over this he has some power, and uses that power to stave off the growing sickening fear. "We should make te burning harder! Taniwha, haere mai!!" With that he returns to the pool. He leaves his backpack in a dry corner and then soaks himself and all of his gear from head to toe by immersing himself completely in the pool. Taniwha growls at the edge of the pool. In the heat of battle the feline was well enough trained to ignore the discomfort of the water. But now there seemed no good reason for taking a bath. "Haere mai!!" Maui orders again. Ears flattened to his head and snarling in anger, Taniwha obeys hesitantly. As soon as he puts two of his paws in the water, Maui snatches the big cat and dunks him. Taniwha burst out of the water hissing at his master, tail twitching furiously. He shakes himself off as Maui also gets out of the pool. "For your good" he tries to explain to his companion, but Taniwha seems in no mood to hear excuses. "Te rest of you should do te same, or you will burn."

[sblock=Intent]Maui's intent is to gain a bonus to his save vs burning in case a fire elemental is indeed next. 

Anyone else get the feeling we are facing a summoner? If so I have already experienced what a powerful enemy they can be...

Maui leaves his backpack where it is for now.

NB: Maui is now at full HPs, the status block doesn't look like it has been updated. I would also recommend we all heal to max as well, unless you have a death wish. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 23, 2013)

"A reasonable precaution."   Tasanto takes off his pack and scarf, leaving them on the bank and goes gets wet as well.  He finds it as distasteful as Taniwha but doesn't shake off the water.  After picking up and re-donning his pack and scarf, he takes point at the eastern door.  He peers into the darkness of the next room, but waits until his companions are ready before advancing.
[section]Updated Map
[sblock=ooc]Tasanto is now at 52/52 and Nysys at 28/29 hit points and AC 28.[/sblock][sblock=actions]get wet
take point
Perception (1d20+23=36) 
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2013)

Vincenzo jumps when Maui becomes silent, then follows his lead.
move to pool, move [?] to take a dunk.

updated map


----------



## jbear (Nov 24, 2013)

Maui falls in behind Tasanto with Taniwha at his side, ready to face the next danger that no doubt awaited close by.

Map


----------



## kinem (Nov 24, 2013)

Though skeptical that it would help much, Menik likewise wets himself in the pool, mainly to show solidarity with the others since he intends as usual to hang back and cast spells rather than take to the front line.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2013)

"I guess everyone is up for a dip" Galandra shrugs and follows the rest into the pool.

Mika just stares at her for a second. "Mika, what you waiting for? C'mon here"

The cat glares, sending her ears to the back. 

"Mika...."

The cat reluctantly steps just a couple of inches into the water and looks at Galandra with an expression of '_THERE, see? im in the water_'.

"Mikaaaaa" she grabs it by the paws and pulls her deeper into the pool. The cat tenses up and meows/growls in distress, finally stumbling ungracefully and splashing all over, her pride hurt. Galandra proceeds to make sure she's all wet while the leopard hisses and grows, for a second there you could almost tell she's cursing.








"Uhm... when I get back home, I must not keep her out of sight... she might take revenge on my furniture"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2013)

As Tasanto stares into the darkness, trying to get a glimpse of what lies beyond, he does not seem to find a source of flames for which a fire type creature to hid.  Rather, he sees tables set up in the room closest to him, with what appears to be books laying out.  At the edge of his vision, however, is a most peculiar sight.

A circle of stones, stacked one on the other, form an stone archway that appears ages old.  However, instead of the stone back drop that Tasanto sees to the left and to the right of it, the internal arch way seems to be a different color.  Actually, it seems to be taking the shape of flames, and 10' tall flames at that.  As though a huge bon fire has been lit.

When Tasanto blinks, suddenly the flames disappear.  Now, a 10' tall globe of water is seen, visible though the archway but not seeping out onto the floor in front of it.  But, the next second, a mound of brown earth appears, similar in color and shape to the earth Lem discovered earlier.  

This appears be another anicent gate, similar to ones scattered in all of E'n.  

[sblock=Status]
Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 22/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 23 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 25, 2013)

Finding the implements of power, but not the controller of said power, Tasanto proceeds cautiously.  Casting a quick spell, he enhances his eyes to see what normally cannot be seen.  Then he cautiously moves into the next room.
[section]Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Std: Cast See Invisibility 
swift: Enter Snake Stance
move: move forward
Perception (1d20+23=40)  Woohoo!  I could find invisible creatures without the see invisibility with that roll. 
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off, Swift action used, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2013)

Galandra takes the time to heal the rest of her wounds while Tasanto looks ahead. "Ok, that's good enough.... Anything there?"


[sblock]

Wand of CLW (4 charges)
1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=8

Galandra 50/52 [/sblock]

Same map

[sblock=Ministats GALANDRA]




Galandra
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 15)
HP: 50/52


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +13/+17 vs FE, Sense Motive: +2/+6 vs FE, Handle Animal +6(+10 Animal Companion)
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

FE: Humans +2, Undead +4

+1 Falchion +10 [2d4+7] 18-20
Dagger +9 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +9 [1d8+4] 19-20x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage = critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (41 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 47/47
AC 22

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+7, R+9, W+2
CMB+7, CMD 22

Attack +8; bite (1d8+3) + trip, 2 claws (1d3+3)
Low-light vision, scent, trip
Stealth +10, Perception +5, Acrobatics +9

2x Bear traps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2013)

As Vincenzo was standing too close to the pool, he gets drenched further by the thrashing Mika. He walks back to the other room with the others sputtering. " you guys seeing anything?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2013)

Lem also joins the others.  "Well, I'm not well versed on either the arcane or the godly.  Is there anything here that can be solved with a punch?"


----------



## jbear (Nov 26, 2013)

Maui takes out another wand and clacks it against his teeth before putting it away. He takes a second wand and does the same although this time he strikes his tongue instead. "Tane, lend me te power of te Lizard Bird" he prays. The response is instantaneous. Scales cover his skin, his body contorting, popping and snapping as it transforms into a large feathered bipedal lizard with sharp teeth and talons. The feathered lizard ruffles the feathers that frill at its neck before padding forward. Taniwha, somewhat hesitant, pads forward behind him.

[sblock=Actions] Use Wand of Magic Fang on himself
Use Wand of Speak with Animals on himself
Turn into his Lizard Bird form.
Move into the room ahead [/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (23) (Touch 13; FFt 18 (21))
HP: 67 Current: 67
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Resist Lightning (1hr), Mage Armor (1hr), Barkskin (1hr), Magic Fang (Bite), Speak Animal, Deinonychus Form

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 1/3 uses left per day
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 (22), touch 15  , flat-footed 12 (19)
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11 (+12); 1d6+6 (+7); 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 (23), touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 45/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 47/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (26)
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+13) CMD: 25 (27) (29 (31) vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Mage armor (1hr), Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); Bull's Strength (7 mins)


Bite: +10 (+13) ; 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 (+7) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2013)

Lem moves over to watch Maui work and then says, I have to admit, that never gets old."

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/529492e701a0c


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

Galandra nods to Lem trying not to smile.  "Yep"

"Mika, Defend Menik" Galandra orders the cat to stand back. If there are more of these creatures, she won't be able to attack them anyway. Better for her to stay there.


She take her bow and walks over closer to the rest. "So... what is this supposed to be again?"


*UPDATED MAP*


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Tasanto's enhanced vision sees only tables scattered with books along the north side wall, and on the south a small area that one could use for sleeping.  Maui's keens scent smell no one else in the area, confirming that no one seems to be here.  

The strange device in the other room flashes a bright yellow, as if you were staring right into the sun.  The next shift moves to a dark dark purple, the color of night with no moon and stars.  Again the gate shifts, revealing...The Dunn Wright Inn.  

You can see Grog cleaning glasses, a man with flamming red hair speaking to a gnome in the corner.  


[sblock=Status]
Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 22 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## kinem (Nov 26, 2013)

Menik moves into the next room, looking curiously at the gate. He tries to remember what he's read about such things. "I'm not sure we can do much more here."

[sblock=knowledge]arcana 27, history 14, religion 14[/sblock]

He goes over to the tables and looks at the books.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

[sblock] @jackslate45 I used 4 charges of my wand a page back. I'm at HP 50/52  [/sblock]

Galandra moves into the first room unsure if there's another enemy lying in wait. "So, no fire creature? Wait-, was that... was that *Grog*? Why would this thing see the inn?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

soulnova said:


> [sblock] @jackslate45 I used 4 charges of my wand a page back. I'm at HP 50/52  [/sblock]
> 
> Galandra moves into the first room unsure if there's another enemy lying in wait. "So, no fire creature? Wait-, was that... was that *Grog*? Why would this thing see the inn?"




What? did you just see grog? At the dunn wright inn?

updated map


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 27, 2013)

Seeing the Dunn Wright Inn, Tasanto draws one of his hanbos and whips it at the red haired man.  Instead of hitting him in the shin and getting his attention, it bounced a couple times and rolls gently up to his feet. Expecting it to go through, the hanbo instead stops before the gate and falls to the ground.
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions]draw weapon
Thrown Handbo - improvised - range increments (1d20+6-4-8=1)
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: one handing lucerne hammer
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> Seeing the Dunn Wright Inn, Tasanto draws one of his hanbos and whips it at the red haired man.  Instead of hitting him in the shin and getting his attention, it bounced a couple times and rolls gently up to his feet.











*OOC:*


Hey, watch it!!


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2013)

Even as the Hando moves to pass through the gate, the weapon bangs off of something that seems to be guarding the gate, and clatters to the ground.  It seems that nothing is able to get through it.

[sblock=Menik's Knowledge]
Given your knowledge of history, you know that the gates of E'n are old.  Golden Age old.  

You also have an idea as to how the gate might function.  There is a high level spell of the conjuration school that allow two distinct points to be bound together, and with it a person can travel between them. 

This doesn't match your knowledge of the gates of E'n.  All the gates of E'n have a matching pair, that when you walk through one you appear at the other one, and they do not switch back and forth between other "views."  Given Tasanto's recent test, this one does not allow you to pass through it.
[/sblock]

The table appears to be a research station.  Books of planes of existence, spell craft theory, and various scraps of papers with drawings of the gate appear within plain sight.  Some of the research   What's odd is most of the drawings of the gate do not have anything in the middle until about 10 days ago, when the drawings after that have various views of what the gate seems to be doing now: cycling between various view points.

[sblock=Status]
Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 19 48/68
Maui 22 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2013)

"So, What do we got going on?"
Vincenzo walks in from the previous room.

updated map


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2013)

"It looks like someone was doing a lot of research. That at least gives us something to take back to our employer. Nobody go in the next room yet.  We don't want to trigger a fire.  Menik, take a look at these before I stuff them in a dimensional haversack for safety."
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions]Call Menik in.
Quickly inspect papers.
Kn Arcana: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
Kn Planes: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
Do a Take20 search of the research room while Menik reviews the papers for a +43 perception search.
Put papers and books in Handy Haversack.
Then search gate room.
OOC: Invisible castle is down.  www.coyotecode.net/roll/ still works.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## kinem (Dec 1, 2013)

"This is different than the ancient gates I know of" Menik says. "Normally a pair of gates allow travel between them.

If whoever was here found a way to activate it for viewing, maybe they also found a way to enter it. Maybe not. I'll need to examine these notes thoroughly.

I don't know if they'll be back, but I think they intended to return. This place is not safe yet."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2013)

kinem said:


> " . . . . .edit . . . . .
> I don't know if they'll be back, but I think they intended to return. This place is not safe yet."




"Well then, If intentions are honorable we might not have to come to violence. However I suspect there will be a lack of cooperation so I will be ready if it comes to that. " He salutes Menic with his ivory handled rapier.

An epiphany strikes the Venzin swordsman, "What if, or she, was killed or pulled through the gate by something on the other side?"

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:xx/79, AC: 20, AC Touch: 15, AC Flat-Footed: 16
Adjustments: if using lunge, the -2 to a.c.
Fort: +8, Reflex: +5, Will: +4
Initiative: +2
Weapon in hand: _*Rapier*_ [off hand empty]
*Rapier* : Attack: +13/+8 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Magic (2) + Weapon Focus (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d6+7 [Str +2, wpn spec +2, magic +2 snglton +1] [crit: 18-20/*2] [type: P]
*Long Bow*: Attack: +10/+10 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) Dex (2)]
Damage: 1d8+2 = [Str (2) ] [crit: 20] [type: p]
*Long sword*: +11/+6 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Mwk (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d8+3 = [Str (2) + Class (1)] [crit: 19-20/*2] [type: slash]
xxx
[/sblock][/


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Tasanto spends his time gathering up the materials for Menik to look at,  and once that was done looked through every inch of the room a second time.  However, other than the materials that were found already, nothing really stands out other than the room with the gate, which keeps changing every 6 seconds or so.

Over the next hour, Menik pours over the volumes of information that the mysterious researcher written down.
With it, he is able to establish a timeline of events.  

[sblock=Menik]
About 20 years ago, this researcher stumbled upon this gate, and started  looking into the activation method for it.  However, this person was  unable to find out how to open the gate, and soon discovered that the  gate was not active;  it was in fact closed.  Fascinated by this, the  researcher started looking into how to open it up, so to be able to  duplicate how to build more of these gates.  

Using complex spellcraft fourmula, the researcher attempted to force the gate open 10 days ago, but something weird happened.  Instead of opening up a one way portal to it's former location, the gate instead opened up to the Negative Energy Plane.  A wave of necrotic energy caused the undead to stir, and they had to be destroyed.  However, the fact that it opened was meaningful, as that means he can now study how the gate functions open.  He does have the formula written down to seal the gate again, just in case, but he deemed it was more interesting to look into why the gate was constantly changing every couple minutes.

The last entry was only 3 days ago, where the researcher comments he needed to request aid to keep the gate open.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tasanto]
Nysys is now able to confirm that the chill in the air that you feel is planar energy, most likely leaking in from the other open portals from which the water and earth creatures came through.  You are also confident that all the creatures you fought were elementals, and they came in from these open portals.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]
I added Vincenzo's HP/AC update as well.

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 22 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2013)

Galandra has been just looking over their shoulders with a curious look while Mika simply finds a nice quiet spot to take a lick-bath and a nap. 

Galandra nods at Vincenzo's idea "I also believe he or she might been killed or taken by one of these portals... I mean... It was certainly some trouble for us.  A lone researcher might have not had a chance against those creatures"  she looks back the way they came from. 

"If I remember correctly, the Guild found about the strange storm about a week ago, and were watching it for 3 days, around the last entry of those notes, right Menik?"

"Maybe because he was underground he didn't realize about the storm over the crypt, which I believe is not good at all. In any case our job is to stop it. And that guy wants to keep it open. We might have a problem with him if he shows up later... he might be a little angry, I guess"


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2013)

Menik reports his findings to the group.

"About 20 years ago, this researcher stumbled upon this gate, and started looking into the activation method for it. However, this person was unable to find out how to open the gate. Fascinated by this, the researcher started looking into how to open it up, so as to be able to build more gates.

Using complex magical formulas, the researcher attempted to force the gate open 10 days ago, but something weird happened. Instead of opening up a one way portal to it's former location, the gate instead opened up to the Negative Energy Plane. A wave of necrotic energy caused the undead to stir, and they had to be destroyed. However, the researcher could then study how the gate functions open. He wrote down a formula to seal the gate again, just in case, but deemed it more interesting to look into why the gate was constantly changing every couple minutes.

The last entry was only 3 days ago, where the researcher comments he 'needed to request aid' to keep the gate open.

I'm guessing the aid had something to with, or was, the elementals."

[sblock=jackslate45]Can Menik understand and/or use the formula to close the gate?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 2, 2013)

[sblock=Menik]
Yes.  Mechanically, it works like a skill challenge, and it will take 6 success to close the portal.

Only one person can work with the formula at a time, but anyone with Know Planes/Know Arcane/Know Nature/Spellcraft can assist the person closing the portal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

"Do you have any idea on how to close that gate yourself?  I get the feeling that it remaining open is a very bad thing, but I don't handle the magic stuff well," Lem says with a shrug.  He then rubs the back of his forearm as if to create warmth from the friction.  That gate is giving him chills.


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2013)

"I get the feeling that elemental energy is leaking through, the way the necromantic energy did before. That could be bad. But I'm no expert on this.

I could try using the formula that the guy wrote down. I think it should work. If I do that, I could use help from the other spellcasters or really anyone who knows about magic, the planes, nature, or spellcraft" Menik replies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2013)

kinem said:


> "I get the feeling that elemental energy is leaking through, the way the necromantic energy did before. That could be bad. But I'm no expert on this.
> 
> I could try using the formula that the guy wrote down. I think it should work. If I do that, I could use help from the other spellcasters or really anyone who knows about magic, the planes, nature, or spellcraft" Menik replies.




"Wait, necrotic energy? leaking through?? That is bad all around. Wouldn't it be funny if we were hired by the guy at the Dunn Wright to deal with the 'problems' all along? That we are 'the help'?" 

He laughs at the ridiculousness of the idea.


----------



## jbear (Dec 3, 2013)

Maui had been stalking the room with growing impatience, claws scratching against the stone floor. Taniwha had long slumped to the ground with disinterest. As Menik mentions aid from those in tune with nature he ruffles his neck feathers, snorts, and transforms back into his human form. Brows furrowed he approaches the gate and lets the energy seeping from it creep over him. In a low voice he begins a rhythmical chant, almost as though he were reciting off by heart a detailed tome (that would one day be known as the encyclopaedia) that he had set to memory. Such an impression was partly true, however a call for guidance from the spirits of nature were intermingled in his oration, power which he transmitted with a firm touch to those who involved themselves in sealing the gate, including himself.

[sblock=Actions]
Guidance on Self
used to boost Kn: Nature: 22 to assist Menik
Cast Guidance on Menik and anyone else who intends to assist.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2013)

"I know a little about the forces of Nature, but ironically I'm better at spellcraft. I don't have much experience myself but... I feel like I can assist you around" Galandra will aid Menik to solve this problem.

[sblock] Spellcraft 1d20+7=23   +1 Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 3, 2013)

"Very well, let's do it" Menik says. He briefly explains to the others how he thinks the formula will work.

He approaches the gate and lets Maui and Galandra flank him. Holding the notes in front of him and reading as necessary, he intones some arcane words while directing the others on when to assist. After a brief pause he does so again using a few gestures and more words. This continues for several more times.

[sblock]I'm not 100% sure how this works but here are some spellcraft rolls. Guidance bonus is included but aid from the others is not included:

1d20+14 = 31, 30, 32, 17, 28, 22[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2013)

[sblock=More spellcraft and K.Nature checks] Rest of spellcraft rolls as needed.

1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=14, 1d20+7=18


Some other Knowledge Nature checks too (much better lol )

1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=12


[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2013)

Vincenzo keeps a silent vigil, his rapier in hand, always looking about making sure there are no surprises.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 4, 2013)

When asked questions, Tasanto helps with a few tidbits of information, but a few times the advice is not useful at all.  "If you get stuck on a question, I got a scroll.  It should help.  I think I it can give me extra flashes of insight for a few minutes on one subject matter.  That is, if we need it.  I bought it to help with fighting, but it should help with puzzle work too."
[section][sblock=actions]Aid Another on rolls:
Knowledge Arcana  (1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=9)
Knowledge Planes  (1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=14)
Spellcraft  (1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=21)

Scroll of Lesser Evolution Surge to get Skilled(+8) + Guidance can generate an additional +9 is needed, putting Tasanto at +14 for one skill for a few minutes.
OOC: Sorry for being late.  Two back to back days of 20 hours work out of town kicked my butt.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 6, 2013)

[sblock=GM]
OK, Good news/Bad News time.  

Good news, your DM is actually healthy again.  Nasty 48 hour bug + 2 day back log of work put me out of commission since monday.  With the weekend coming up that will give me the time I need to get this running again.  And we are in the final stretch for this game.

Bad news, work has blocked Ditzie (but not EnWorld or Facebook?).  Meaning, I cannot update the map in combat.  Which, spoiler alert, does occur before you complete that arcane ritual (like nobody saw that coming).  

Menik does succeeds on the first 2 checks before something occurs. 4 success remain.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2013)

[sblock] 

Let's hope they come from the outside. We can defend the entrance in anycase. 

Hopefully this time they can't travel through stone walls. xD [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=GM]
> OK, Good news/Bad News time.
> 
> Good news, your DM is actually healthy again . . .edit . . .  Meaning, I cannot update the map in combat. * Which, spoiler alert, does occur before you complete that arcane ritual (like nobody saw that coming).*
> ...












*OOC:*


What!? something is gunna happen? Inconceivable!!


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 10, 2013)

With the assistance of Galandra and Maui, Menik starts reading the words to start the arcana ritual to seal the gate.  The stones that guard the gate seem to resonate with Galandra's and Maui's words, and allow Menik to continue using the arcane formula to seal the gate once more.  Even as Menik says the words, all of you in the room can feel the reverberating of old magic, sounding more of a song with each passing moment.

It seems to be working.  Each of 6 stones set in the arch resonate with the songs that Menik and company "sing", and the first stone seems to glow with a pale red light.  The gate seems to react just as quickly, immediately changing from the deep fire pit it was to a open sky, as far as the eye can see.  Menik continues his chant, and almost immediately the second stone glows a pale white, and the sky changes to that of the sea.

Just as Menik prepares to read the 3rd verse...

*pop*

"...but really, those gnomes _really_ have no class.  Don't they understand the amount of information that I have gleamed?  I mean, this might be what takes us out of this Age of Exploration to the Golden Age of Magic again!  Think of the new places we can if we can understand how these gate's are formed. We might even be able to....oh my!" 

A gnome, along with a pale white creature vaguely looking like a wolf, appears out of thin air in the middle of the research room.  He looks around, and with a huge smile says "Excellent!  I do not have to go to Venza tomorrow!  It seems Venza has come to me!  And I see you have found out how the gate works!  Yes, continue singing as usual, and the gate will react to it!  I am sure of it.  So, have you decided where you want the gate to end up?  Where in Venza?  The Dunn Wright?  or, maybe Rorn?  Bloody far walk that.."


[sblock=Round 0]
Round -2 and -1 are successful Spell Craft Checks.  This occurs as a "surprise round", where the Gnome Researcher already using a standard action.

I put Tasanto in the middle, given his reach + Combat Reflexes, and Lem/Vincenzo in the other room to guard.  Let me know if these positions work for you 3.

Enemies:  
4 legged creature: 0/??  AC: ?? + 4
Gnome Researcher: 0/??  AC: ??  + 4

2/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 22 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2013)

"Listen pal, sorry for the manners, no time for names here"

"Have you gone outside, friend? There's a big magic storm directly above the crypt and growing... and creatures of elemental energy killing everyone in sight centered on this place. I don't know if you put them there, but I'm going to assume _you didn't. _Care to explain about that?" 


She motions Menik to keep his ritual. She will try to buy time.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 10, 2013)

Tasanto tenses up and prepares to keep the new guys away from Menik and the gate.  "Just keep singing."
[section][sblock=actions]Swift: enter Snake Stance
Std: Ready a non-lethal hammer strike on wolf if wolf or gnome get violent non-lethal hammer strike: 1D20+9-4 = [5]+9-4 = 10 would miss
OOC: The position is perfect.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance off, Swift action used, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Does Menik have to keep concentrating on the ritual to keep it going, or can he hold a conversation and then come back to it? 

kn(arcana), spellcraft to know about ritual interruption: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32, 
1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2013)

'A polite antagonist... fancy that', Lem thinks.  "Actually, we have reason to believe these gates are a bit dangerous.  Have you not noticed the quite lethal and dangerous elementals going this way and that, trying to pummel or burn everything in their immediate vicinity."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> 'A polite antagonist... fancy that', Lem thinks.  "Actually, we have reason to believe these gates are a bit dangerous.  Have you not noticed the quite lethal and dangerous elementals going this way and that, trying to pummel or burn everything in their immediate vicinity."




"Greetings sir Gnome", Vincenzo salutes the diminutive humanoid, " Vincenzo of Venza, as you have assumed. My compatriots speak truly. Some have died from the runaway elementals. Quite tragic, sir"

 no change


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 11, 2013)

The gnome looks confused at the mention of elementals outside his work room, but it soon becomes a bright shinning grin "Wow!  That is new!  I would never consider such a thing occurring! Elemental creatures appearing here?  Last I checked no sort of planar rift occurred here. Clearly, the gate is attempting to settle a point on it's own, and that would explain why gate keeps flashing different ways.  I must add this to my..."

Looking around to where his notes were, the gnome paused in his questioning, and looks up suspiciously.  "Where are my research notes?  They were here last I checked."

[sblock=Menik]
It would be quite challenging to speak and continue the ritual, since it requires harmonizing the gate's magic with the magic you are reading aloud.  It's like tuning a piano without knowing what the chord is. You would need to drop focus from the gate in order to respond.

You feel it would be better to keep you focus on the gate, and let your friends take charge of the situation. For now.

Also, given the addition of two new voices, a new spell craft roll is going to be needed to keep the ritual going.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Round 1/2]


Enemies:  
4 legged creature: 0/??  AC: ?? + 4
Gnome Researcher: 0/??  AC: ??  + 4

2/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 22 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 11, 2013)

"We've fought lightning, water and earth elementals in the last hour. Fearing fire was next, we hid your papers for safety so they wouldn't be damaged."
[section][sblock=actions]Swift: Add Dragon Stance
Std: Ready a non-lethal hammer strike on wolf if wolf or gnome get violent Readied non-lethal hammer strike (1d20+9-4=16) would miss
OOC: The position is perfect.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action used, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jbear (Dec 12, 2013)

"There is te Caller ... He will go invisible and start te calling if he decides to fight us. Are you going to fight us Caller?" Maui asks the question as he breaks away from the ritual of closing the gate. Menik would need to finish it from here without his aid. Taniwha moves in step with his master, entering the other small room. "Ki te taha Taniwha" Maui commands and the cheetah takes the opposite flank to him, hackles raised. "Kaore!" be orders and the cheetah does not attack. Not willing to take any chances Maui allows the beast to surge from his interior to his exterior, returning to his huge feline form.

[sblock=Actions] Move into other room
Command Taniwha to flank but not attack

Taniwha will prepare to bite Gnome at any sign of aggression beginning

Change into Dire Tiger form
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 67 Current: 60
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger form

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 0/3 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 (21) 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+11) CMD: 25  (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); 


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]

Updated Map


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2013)

"Easy there Maui. No need to get violent, I reckon. We are a little jumpy after that many things trying to kill us. We just want to make sure no one else get injured here or there"


Galandra makes a small sign to Mika to get in front of Menik to provide protection. She will stay back for the moment and will still help him with her spellcraft and knowledge nature.


[sblock]

K.Nature and Spellcraft 1d20+5=9, 1d20+7=20 [/sblock]

Updated Map


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2013)

Vincenzo watches the two new arrivals, trying to read the to determine their intentions. He himself remains somewhat tense, but tries to hide it.

sense motive: +3
1d20+3=16

ready action: Too far away to hit the summoner, he will attack the white wolf like creature if it moves to attack any one

bluff: +13
1d20+13=14

no map change

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:xx/79, AC: 20, AC Touch: 15, AC Flat-Footed: 16
Adjustments: if using lunge, the -2 to a.c.
Fort: +8, Reflex: +5, Will: +4
Initiative: +2
Weapon in hand: _*Rapier*_ [off hand empty]
*Rapier* : Attack: +13/+8 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Magic (2) + Weapon Focus (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d6+7 [Str +2, wpn spec +2, magic +2 snglton +1] [crit: 18-20/*2] [type: P]
*Long Bow*: Attack: +10/+10 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) Dex (2)]
Damage: 1d8+2 = [Str (2) ] [crit: 20] [type: p]
*Long sword*: +11/+6 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Mwk (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d8+3 = [Str (2) + Class (1)] [crit: 19-20/*2] [type: slash]
xxx
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 13, 2013)

The gnome points his finger at Tasanto and says "I would believe that, if you friend wasn't trying to steal my research!  You don't think I understand what he's saying back there?  I wrote that sealing spell myself! Took me 3 days and nights after I got the gate to open! Clearly, your here to steal my 20 years of research and claim it as your own! And now, your want to kill me for what happened because of it, just because some elementals showed up!  That's like killing the cleric of a town if a demon shows up and starts killing people!  A few elementals is nothing compared to what this research will provide! "

The gnome, clearly unafraid of the massive tiger and leopard pair surrounding him, folds his arms and waits for the rebuttal.  He glares at the tiger once human and asks it "And what in the gods name is a Caller?! Do I look like some sort of lightning lord?  I'm a researcher, not a caller of lightning!"

The white wolf growls as Maui and Taniwha move into the flanking position, but for right now does nothing.  

[sblock=Vincenzo]
The gnome's words sound like he truly believes what he is saying.  Given his many years of investment into this project, it makes sense that he wants his research back.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 3/4]

Menik/Lem, any changes before the next round begins?

Enemies:  
4 legged creature: 0/??  AC: ?? + 4
Gnome Researcher: 0/??  AC: ??  + 4

2/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 22 56/56
Taniwha 26 50/50
[/sblock]*

Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2013)

"First we are going to seal the gate, then we are going to talk about your research.  Calmly wait while we do things one at a time."
[section][sblock=actions]Same round, extra talking.
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2013)

Galandra hopes they can still keep the gnome busy and spends her time aiding on Menik's ritual. She surprises even herself with the easy she's understanding the instructions. 

Mika's tails twitches in anticipation. 

[sblock]
Spellcraft +7, K. Nature +5 (1d20+7=27, 1d20+5=7)

wow
very roll
such spellcraft
much check
wow

Well, it is clear now I need to find a way for her to gain Favored Enemy (Spellcaster). LOL

Does Mika look like she can actually attack the wolf-like creature? Or is only the gnome the one turning into Cat Chow?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 16, 2013)

Despite severe misgivings, Menik attempts to keep the ritual going.

[sblock]spellcraft = 31[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 16, 2013)

Maui crouches down and prepares to lash out at the first sign of aggression from the gnome. Taniwha remains tense, awaiting the signal from his master to take his prey down. 

[sblock=OOC]Prepared bite attacks at gnome should he look like he has decided to use magic or move away and use magic [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2013)

"Just so I can spend the next 20 years re-doing everything I just worked on?!  NOT ON MY LIFE!"

Just as Menik and Galandra are able to keep the ritual going, the gnome yells out "KILL THE LARGE TIGER FIRST!"

The white wolf says "Yes boss" suddenly, and turns to attack the Maui in his tiger form form.  Lightning streaks down from a collar around the neck of the creature to the bite and the two claws on the white wolf's front.  The bite sinks into Maui's side, but the claws are unable to connect.  One comes dangerously close however.

Meanwhile, the gnome takes a side step in behind Maui.  Seeing the gnome order his companion to attack Master, Taniwha lashes out at the gnome's legs, trying to trip him up from leaving his space.  However, the gnome makes a careful hop and dodges the attack.  The gnome says "Now you see me, now you don't!"  With Maui unable to retaliate due to the white wolf, the gnome vanishs without hinderance.

[sblock=Round 1 Finally]
Sorry for the delay.  Job hunting + Work is bogging me down.  But the final combat starts now!
  @_*jbear*_ : Unfortunately, only Taniwha get's the Readied Attack.  Since  you needed both a move to get adjacent and a standard to shape shift, you are not going  to be able ready an attack for the spell.   I applaud the surrounding  attempt though, as it throws my original plan out...

The 4 legged creature was delaying until now, so his turn is up, then the caster.

Full round attack on Maui vs AC 21:

1d20+9=22,  1d6+1d6+10=20, 1d20+9=14, 1d4+1d6+10=15, 1d20+9=19, 1d4+1d6+10=13,  1d20+16=28

The bite and the grapple attempt hit.  Maui and the Eidolon are now grappling each other (CAT FIGHT CAT FIGHT) The 19 misses, but only barely.

Taniwha's Readied Bite and Trip attempt on the 5' step:
1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=14 Miss.  Wow that was close.  Forgot about shield ally until I started re-reading the guy. Had the damage rolled already...

Gnome's Defensive cast for Invisibility: 1d20+13=27 

Everyone up.

Enemies:  
4 legged creature(Eidolon): 0/??  AC: ?? + 4 - 2: Grappled 
Gnome Researcher: 0/??  AC: 12  + 4(MA) + 2(SA); Invisible;  50% chance on everyone except Tasanto.

3/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 21-2 23/56: Grappled
Taniwha 22 50/50
[/sblock]*

No Map Update Until After Work.  Gnome moved behind Maui.*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2013)

_"C'mon, c'mon"_

Galandra nervously glances back at the other chamber hoping they can delay for some other rounds. She doesn't move and keeps helping Menik with the spell... _"Almost there..."_

[sblock= Spellcraft + K.Nature]Spellcraft+7, K.Nature+5 (1d20+7=20, 1d20+5=12)[/sblock]

Mika stays put growling, ready to defend Menik as Galandra indicates.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2013)

Seeing through his trick, Tasanto moves in to deal with the summoner, swinging his big hammer down on him. It cracks a few bones and lets the little guy know he chose the wrong path for dealing with this situation. "Gotcha!"
[section]Map
[sblock=actions]Move: 10'
Provoke AoO from eidolon.  If it misses me, Kick unarmed strike AoO w/flank (1d20+8+2=22) might miss, but damage+shock+dirty (1d6+6+1d6+1=14) to eidolon if hit
Std:Lucerne hammer strike (1d20+9=20) for damage (1d12+6=10)
Free: Gloat
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action available, AoO 2of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2013)

Does the ready action happen? [sblock]







Scott DeWar said:


> _*ready action: Too far away to hit the summoner, he will attack the white wolf like creature if it moves to attack any one*_
> 
> bluff: +13






jackslate45 said:


> Just as Menik and Galandra are able to keep the ritual going, the gnome yells out "KILL THE LARGE TIGER FIRST!"
> 
> The white wolf says "Yes boss" suddenly, and turns to attack the Maui in his tiger form form.  Lightning streaks down from a collar around the neck of the creature to the bite and the two claws on the white wolf's front.  The bite sinks into Maui's side, but the claws are unable to connect.  One comes dangerously close however.
> 
> Meanwhile, the gnome takes a side step in behind Maui.  Seeing the gnome order his companion to attack Master, Taniwha lashes out at the gnome's legs, trying to trip him up from leaving his space.  However, the gnome makes a careful hop and dodges the attack.  The gnome says "Now you see me, now you don't!"  With Maui unable to retaliate due to the white wolf, the gnome vanishs without hinderance.



[/sblock]

Vincenzo was expecting something like this. The gnome seemed . . . . .a bit off.

A-ha! a-ho! *dodge perry bluff stab perry repost block stab*

Attack/damage: 1d20+13=16, 1d6+7=11, 1d20+8=19, 1d8+7=8

 no change 


[sblock=Mini-Stats]
HP:xx/79, AC: 20, AC Touch: 15, AC Flat-Footed: 16
Adjustments: if using lunge, the -2 to a.c.
Fort: +8, Reflex: +5, Will: +4
Initiative: +2
Weapon in hand: _*Rapier*_ [off hand empty]
*Rapier* : Attack: +13/+8 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Magic (2) + Weapon Focus (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d6+7 [Str +2, wpn spec +2, magic +2 snglton +1] [crit: 18-20/*2] [type: P]
*Long Bow*: Attack: +10/+10 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) Dex (2)]
Damage: 1d8+2 = [Str (2) ] [crit: 20] [type: p]
*Long sword*: +11/+6 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Mwk (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d8+3 = [Str (2) + Class (1)] [crit: 19-20/*2] [type: slash]
xxx
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 17, 2013)

"It didn't have to come to this!  Forget your 20 years of research!  This portal is too dangerous.  Lives have already been lost.  You need to get a grip and come to your senses," Lem yells in the direction the gnome last appeared.  His hands begin to glow with a magical aura once more as he attacks the creature in front of him.

Actions
[sblock]
Flurry of blows at the creature next to Lem.  I'm activating my ki ability to ignore damage reduction, just in case the creature has it.
1d20+10=22, 1d6=1, 1d6=2, 1d20+10=18, 1d6=1, 1d6=6
First strike was with a 22 to hit, 1 normal point of damage and 2 fire points of damage.
Second strike was with an 18 to hit, 1 point normal damage, 6 points fire damage.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:26/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 1/4
[/sblock]

Map: No update


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2013)

After the loud THUNK from Tasanto's hammer, the gnome glares angrily at Tasanto and says "Cheater! Your using that vision spell!  I hate that vision spell!"

Vincenzo, seeing the monster attack his friend, swings once, twice, and thrice, but his piercing blade is unable to pierce the enemies side.

Galandra's and Menik's efforts are definitely showing.  A third stone switches to a deep blue, and the view of the sea changes to a flame, burning brightly as though you are standing in an inferno.  Thankfully, whatever magics prevent the flames from reaching the party keep the gate to simply viewing.

Lem, after yelling to the gnome, tries to strike at the white wolf.  However, clearly a creature similar to Tasanto, the attacks are unable to pierce the magical armor that protects him.

The gnome, angrily rising to Lem's provocation, yells back "And so what if people die?!  You think generals haven't considered that in a war?  Sometimes sacrifices are made for the greater good!  Think about how many people can be _saved_ if these portals can be built again!  This kind of research could have prevented all the unnecessary deaths in the Sumbru event! A second portal would have allowed the citizens to escape before they destroyed the Gate of Gates!  And you're telling me to _*STOP?!*_ *I'll KILL YOU ALL!!*" 

[sblock=Tasanto]
Once the gnome points to Lem, he suddenly vanishes from your view.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lem]
When the gnome starts talking to you, suddenly you can see the gnome pointing and yelling at you.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 1 Mid-Combat Update]
I missed Vincenzo's readied attack due to interviews, so I rolled for you: 1d20+13=21, 1d6+7=9 Miss 

Lem and Vincenzo both missed their attacks.

Menik and Maui still up

Enemies:  
4 legged creature(Eidolon): 0/??  AC: 24 + 4 - 2: Grappled 
Gnome Researcher: 10/??  AC: 12  + 4(MA) + 2(SA); Invisible;  50% chance on everyone except Lem.

3/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed;  Something else occurs now.

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 21-2 23/56: Grappled
Taniwha 22 50/50
[/sblock]*

No Map Changes*


----------



## kinem (Dec 18, 2013)

_Help the others? Or continue the ritual? But starting over again might bring worse things through the gate ..._

Menik continues to chant and gesture, trying to concentrate on the ritual at hand.

[sblock]spellcraft = 28[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2013)

Vincenzo is intrigued by his misses, "Most interesting. This requires some other tactic.

Move action: Improved Feint bluff [+13]
1d20+13=31
[now I get a good roll *sigh]
Standard Action: Attack +13 [1d6+7]
1d20+13=31, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+8=10, 1d8+7=11
[oops, second attack ignore, plz]
1d20+13=20, 1d6+7=10 not a confirmed crit, unless feint: flatfooted ac is a hit.

"Ha ha! ha-ho! attack perry feint dodge stab dodge"

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
HP:xx/79, AC: 21  AC Touch: 16, AC Flat-Footed: 16
Adjustments: if using lunge, then -2 to a.c.
Fort: +8, Reflex: +5, Will: +4
Initiative: +2
Weapon in hand: _*Rapier*_ [off hand empty]
*Rapier* : Attack: +13/+8 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Magic (2) + Weapon Focus (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d6+7 [Str +2, wpn spec +2, magic +2 snglton +1] [crit: 18-20/*2] [type: P]
*Long Bow*: Attack: +10/+10 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) Dex (2)]
Damage: 1d8+2 = [Str (2) ] [crit: 20] [type: p]
*Long sword*: +11/+6 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Mwk (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d8+3 = [Str (2) + Class (1)] [crit: 19-20/*2] [type: slash]
xxx
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Taniwha's Readied Bite actually hits. He had +2 flank bonus and +1 from Greater Magic Fang which gives him a +13 modifier. 6+13=19 vs AC 18 = Hit; the Trip Attempt is 17 vs CMD which (given base AC is 12) looks good enough to succeed.

Sorry to force this to back pedal. I believe that this changes enough, is important enough, and that the error is not my own, that it deserves an update of what actually happened and what the situation is currently. I imagine being tripped on the floor makes moving and casting a spell somewhat more difficult?
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 18, 2013)

jbear said:


> [sblock=OOC] Taniwha's Readied Bite actually hits. He had +2 flank bonus and +1 from Greater Magic Fang which gives him a +13 modifier. 6+13=19 vs AC 18 = Hit; the Trip Attempt is 17 vs CMD which (given base AC is 12) looks good enough to succeed.
> 
> Sorry to force this to back pedal. I believe that this changes enough, is important enough, and that the error is not my own, that it deserves an update of what actually happened and what the situation is currently. I imagine being tripped on the floor makes moving and casting a spell somewhat more difficult?
> [/sblock]




Ooc: Thanks for that. Ill get the damage updated once you finish your turn.. However,  even if the bite hits, the guy clears the Cast defensively spell with no issue, and is invisible and prone where he was.  He was not trying to cast the spell adjacent to 2 creatures who can rip him to shreds, but he can do that when forced to.   I double checked prone and concentration checks, and spells are not harder to cast while prone.  They would still provoke unless cast defensively.

EDIT: Now that I'm at work and not driving, what does this change:

Tasanto has the luxury a  5' step and full round attack.  His BAB is not high enough to have additional attacks, but he now doesn't provoke on the creature if he so chooses.  I never rolled it since the eidolon is focused on KO'ing Maui right now, and he would take the AoO with the bite to start a grapple.  

Lem still misses.  Only Lem can see the gnome, but that occurs after his attacks so nothing changes.

Vincenzo still misses, and now is not closer to getting flank if Tasanto moves 

Menik + Galandra are causing something beneficial to occur to the group next round again, so be sure to thank them.  Hurray for working with artifacts you don't fully understand.

The Gnome's AC is prone, invisible, and in the square directly behind his Eidolon.  As I cannot update the map at work, yes, Taniwha and Maui are still flanking him, but cannot see him.  Maui is still grappled, and takes a -2 on his attacks.  The Gnome's AC is 12 + 2(SA) + 4 (MA) - 4 (Prone) = 14.  So, the 50% miss chance is really what matters right now.

[sblock=Round 1 New Combat Update]

Enemies:  
4 legged creature(Eidolon): 6/??  AC: 24 + 4 - 2: Grappled 
Gnome Researcher: 10/??  AC: 12  + 4(MA) + 2(SA); Invisible;  50% chance on everyone except Lem.

Taniwha's original damage roll: 1d6+4=6

3/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed;  Something else occurs now.

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 32/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 59/79
Maui 21-2 23/56: Grappled
Taniwha 22 50/50

[/sblock]*

NO MAP UPDATE UNTIL AFTER WORK.
*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2013)

*OOC:*



So's I understand here,  . . . . .



Scott DeWar said:


> Vincenzo is intrigued by his misses, "Most interesting. This requires some other tactic.
> 
> Move action: Improved Feint bluff [+13]
> 1d20+13=31
> ...




either the above post is 
1. too early and out of turn, or,

2. this post has not been seen yet and will be added in in a bit, or,

3. the bluff worked, creature is flatfooted but still too high for a 31 attack to hit, or

4. some other still unknown conclusion


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 18, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#1.  Was going to be your action in round 2 (we're still in round 1)


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Tasanto's hammer swing in round 1 hit the gnome.  We are not in round 2 yet as far as I can tell so he doesn't have the full round attack available.  Tasanto purposely attempted to provoke the AoO because they normally miss, provoking one from him.  It is part of his bag of tricks.  The eidolon just didn't take the bait this time. That's fine.

Round 2, yeah, Tasanto will be dropping the hammer and going into full attack mode.
I don't understand how the gnome disappeared from my see invisibility, but that doesn't matter for now.

I think we are all waiting on Maui and Taniwha's round one actions to finish the round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> #1.  Was going to be your action in round 2 (we're still in round 1)












*OOC:*


understood









Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> I think we are all waiting on Maui and Taniwha's round one actions to finish the round.
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*



and understood


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Summoner does not benefit from Shield Ally when eidolon is grappled. If I understand right when you grapple you are also considered grappled. So Prone AC of Summoner is 12. 

Both Maui and Taniwha have Scent ability and can pinpoint the Summoner as he is within 5ft. So how does this interact with the 50% miss chance? 

*"The ability to move about unseen is not foolproof. While they can't be seen, invisible creatures can be heard, smelled, or felt."*

After all the descriptions of how attacking invisible creatures works it  then states (in the area where there are exceptions to the main rule): 

*"A creature with the scent ability can detect an invisible creature as it would a visible one."*

Also: Maui's HP total seems incorrect on DM combat stats. I am not sure where the AC 21 is coming from unless you are considering that Maui's spells have not worn off yet and he still has Mage Armour and Barkskin? If so I think I have confused the amount of time that has passed. 

In any case Maui had healed to full before this combat so he was on 67 MAX HPs. Bite dealt 20 dmg taking him to 47 HPs. If his spells have worn off in Tiger form his AC is 16, so claw also hit for another 13 dmg taking him to 34 HPs. If he still has mage armour and Barkskin then the claw did miss and he remains on 47 HPs.
 [/sblock]

Ignoring the talking dog and it's savage hold on him Maui goes wild snapping and clawing at the ground where the summoner has dropped. Despite being unable to see him, Maui's sensitive nose lets him know exactly where he is. The sickly crunch of torn flesh and snapped bone indicates that Maui has found the invisible gnome and begun tearing him to shreds.

If he remains alive:

Likewise Taniwha follows suit, unleashing another flurry of wild attacks at the invisible gnome whose bloody scent is still fresh in his mouth. 

If he is dead:

Taniwha tries to rip into the talking dog that has master in a death hold but the creature is much too slippery.

[sblock=Actions] Maui full attack vs prone Gnome with Power Attack: Bite: 29=Potential Crit for 19 dmg; Claw: 23=Hit for 18 dmg; Claw 12=Hit for 16 dmg  Crit confirm= Crit Crit: 30 for 18 dmg 
Forgot to Add +1 dmg for Dirty fighter to all three dmg rolls (multiplied by crit as well?): +3 (or +4 ?) dmg

Rolling for concealment in case it is ruled scent does not negate: 
Under 50% = MISS
Bite: 76% Hit!!!!: Critical Hit with Dirty Fighter dmg bonus= 18+18+2 dmg = 38 dmg
Claw: 96% Hit!: 18 + 1 dmg = 19 dmg
Claw: 56% Hit!: 16 + 1 dmg = 17 dmg
All three attacks hit: Rolls
Total Damage to gnome: 74 dmg

With Taniwha's Bite ( 7 dmg (not 6 as he gets +1 from Magic Fang) and Tasanto's Hammer (10 dmg) Gnome has taken 91 dmg. I think he must be dead.

If he is dead Taniwha attacks the eidolon instead. If he remains alive Taniwha will attack summoner as well.

If vs gnome: Power Attack Bite 15 vs AC=Hit for 10 dmg; Claw 15= Hit vs AC for 12 dmg; Claw  22 vs AC for 12 dmg (Sorry put Maui as character but these rolls are for Taniwha)

If scent negates concealment: 34 dmg total

vs 50% concealment:
Bite: 21 = Miss
Claw: 5 = Miss
Claw 16 = Miss
If concealment applies: All 3 attacks miss: Rolls 

If vs Eidolon: All 3 attacks miss [/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 67 Current: 34
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger form

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 0/3 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+11) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); 


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 19, 2013)

The ferocity of the tiger's attacks spill blood everywhere, and the gnome can be heard coughing and saying "Damnit....Wolfie!  Breath Attack Now!  Finish it!"

The white wolf releases Maui, takes a careful step over his master's body, and seems to draw the electricity from the hands back into the center of his mouth.  Targeting the giant tiger that ripped his friend apart, the breath only hits a part of Maui, who is able to dodge the worst of the blow.  Vincenzo also is able to dodge the worst of it, and Mika's grace allows her to duck under the worst of it.

It is Menik who is unable to dodge, keeping his focus on the gate.  While the attack was not enough to drop him, Menik is finding it extremely difficult to stay standing right now.

There is also the smell of something burnt, as Lem sees the poor gnome unable to stand and succumb to the wounds he received from the great tiger.  The blast of lightning burn away the entire body except for a ring, a cloak, and a silver clasp that ties the cloak together.

The gate, instead of 2 glowing runes, now only has one more.

[sblock=Menik + Galandra]
When the Gnome died, you 'felt' that the  vibrations in the gate seemed to jump for joy, and almost as soon as the  4th verse ends the 5th one seems to sing without help from Menik or  Galandra.  You only need to do the final part of the incantation to complete the ritual.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 2]

Unfortunately, scent does not negate total concealment from Invisibility/Fog Cloud/Darkness/etc etc.  It only verifies that you are, in fact, in that square.  Means little when your hitting however.

Most spells did in fact wear off (there was an hour delay, so Tasanto's See Invisibility was also gone, but he was still able to see the gnome due to 'something'.  That something jumped to Lem before the Gnome Died.).  

Also, the gnome was at 91/98 HP, but given the ferocity of Maui's attack I'm going to kill him with the eidolon's breath. He didn't go as I originally planned, but he didn't consider you guys threats until his research was missing.  Shoulda attacked once Maui moved to flank...

8d6=32, Maui 1d20+6=23, Vincenzo 1d20+5=22, Mika 1d20+9=17, Menik 1d20+5=12

Enemies:  
4 legged creature(Eidolon): 6/??  AC: 24 + 4 
5' Step
Lightning Breath
Still Exists


Gnome Researcher: Alot/98 AC: 12  + 4(MA) Invisible;  50% chance on everyone except Lem. Killed with Lightning Breath.


5/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed; The Gnome's death counted as 1 success.

Round 1 of Resilient Eidolon

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 0/32
Lem 23   26/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 43/79
Maui 16 18/56: 
Taniwha 22 50/50

[/sblock]*

Updated Map with Disintegrated Body
*


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

Tasanto drops his hammer and goes claw to claw with the wolf.  But, just like himself, this eidolon is a bit hard to get through it's armor.  None of his claws or bite are able to get through it's hide.
[section]
[sblock=actions]Free: drop hammer
full attack: Claw/claw/bite (1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=19) all miss
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action available, AoO 2of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2013)

_"HOLY SH-!"_ Galandra's hands move quickly after the shock blast hit's Menik and brings out her wand of healing. "Menik, if you can, step this side!"  Galandra will switch places with him and try to order Mika to attack. Hopefully, he will be able to close the portal before the creature attacks again.

[sblock=Actions] I'm going to assume this creature looks animal enough for Mika to follows attack it. If she's able, Mika will charge him. (is this correct? im sleepy >_<)


Quick Draw - Wand
Free- Order Mika to attack  Bite+8 (+2charge) 1d20+10=23, 1d8+3=5
Standard action -  Wand of CLW 1d8+1=9
Move - Switch places with Menik... I don't think this breaks his concentration, right? Otherwise she simply steps also in front of him to offer cover. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] The eidolon remains? 

If that is true given that the eidolon rules say: * "If the summoner is unconscious, asleep, or killed, his eidolon is immediately banished." 

*then  something funny is going on:

1) An honest mistake by Jack who didn't realise the eidolon is banished when the summoner is taken out. Summoner dead so eidolon is actually banished and combat is over.

2) The summoner is trying to fool us: Eidolon stood over and perhaps he has cast an illusion spell to appear dead? Jack has withheld information he has secretly rolled and the summoner actually remains alive. We need to finish him off.

3) Something in this place, the same thing responsible for the 'seeing invisibility switch' is holding it here, and as such should end when the ritual is completed. We need to finish the ritual. The eidolon is going to kick our butts otherwise.

Also, what was the good thing that was going to happen when Menik gained another success using the ritual? [/sblock]*
* If the eidolon is not banished (as per summoner rules):
*
* Maui, not relying on his sight, uses his other sense to sniff out whether the sneaky gnome summoner is in fact 'dead' or simply weaving some magical mischief. Maui may not be the sharpest tool in the shed when discussing algebraic patterns or the movement of celestial bodies through space and time, however it is not so easy to pull the wool over his eyes, especially if you look like a big nosed dirty rotten huffling dog caller ... his most hated and untrustworthy of foes!
*
**
*If he believes the death he attacks the eidolon, urging Taniwha to do the same. Taniwha continues to bite and claw at the wolf creature trying to drag it to the ground but the protections surround the creature thwart his every attempt. Maui likewise tries to take the beast down but only manages to score it with a grazing blow.

If he detects the gnomes as still living he continues to attack it, urging Taniwha to ignore the eidolon and do the same.

Map Unchanged

[sblock=Actions]Doubt illusion: using scent to confirm death is genuine

Taniwha full attack vs Eidolon
Bite: 26=miss; Claw 27=Miss; Claw: 21=Miss


Maui full attack vs Eidolon
Bite 21=Miss; Claw 31=Hit for 13 dmg; claw 19=miss 

Total dmg: 13 dmg

All of those attacks will hit the gnome (with Power Attack) if he remains alive, please roll miss chance if needed. A single hit should finish the gnome. [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 7 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 67 Current: 18
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Dire Tiger form

In Hand: 
Cold Iron MW Scimitar: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: CLW 0/2; 2/3 Summon Nature's Ally
2nd: Bull's Strength: used, Bark Skin: Used, Resist Energy 0/2
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang: Used, Resist Energy, Communal: Used
4th: Summon Nature Ally IV
Wild Shape: 0/3 uses left per day

[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d8+6; 2 Claws: +11; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +11; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +12; 2d6+7 (+Grab); 2 Claws: +12 ; 2d4+7 dmg (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 10/16
Communal Wand of CLW 50/50
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Wand of Mage Armor: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 
HP: 50 Current: 50
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+11) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Greater Magic Fang (6hrs); 


Bite: +10 (+11) ; 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+11); 1d3+4 (+5) dmg 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]There is a feat, Resilient Eidolon in the UM book, that will keep the eidolon around for rounds after the summoner is knocked unconscious or killed.  So, it is quite possible.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]There is a feat, Resilient Eidolon in the UM book, that will keep the eidolon around for rounds after the summoner is knocked unconscious or killed.  So, it is quite possible.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]Oh, I see. I love summoners! Not. 

Given the guy had 90+ HPs then we are talking more than enough rounds to kill us all. Tactically we should all just try and run away, block it from following us, or immobilise it and wait for it to leave. Its AC is so high that hitting it is at 25% for Maui on a normal attack or a power attack with flanking bonus. Taniwha only has a 15% hit chance if he isn´t flanking. 

Edit: Tasanto needs a natural 20 to hit without flanking. I could manouevre Taniwha to flank with Tasanto. Maui speaks cat and he does have the flanking trick. Then he could hit on 18 to 20 at least. [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] Is that something you would buy that Maui can get Taniwha to do?

Sorry for all the rules questions: Does life link come into play given that the summoner was disintegrated ... and so is technically as far away as you can get given his soul is now in another plane of existence ... 75% HP reduction comes into effect? Clutching at straws here...?  Sorry, just a bit nervous that Maui is about to get massacred.  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
Ya, I knew you guys would go straight for the gnome, so I gave the eidolon the Resilient Eidolon feat just to spice combat up a little bit.  This was my first attempt at a summoner period, so I was a little (read as VERY) unfamiliar with some of the technical details of the class.  Which apparently is ALOT.
 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION]: Yes, Mika was able to charge it.  Given that it shot lightning out at it's ward, and it's natual appearance looks similar to Tasanto, Mika is going to defend Menik on instinct.  And no, since Menik hasn't acted yet it will not break his concentration like casting a full round spell would. Athough I liked the idea of Menik giving one final push before falling unconscious 
 [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]: I'm OK with the flanking idea.   Nice try on the HP reduction though.  Besides, its 8 vs 1 right now.  You all have a very good advantage.

The next good thing was that 2 people were going to get See Invisibility for the round, followed by 3 on 5/6 successes.  Mechanically, the gate is acting like a repeater, so it is re-casting spells that it has seen cast (right now, only See Invisibility and Cure Light Wounds).  You have one more bonus boon coming that will end the fight quickly, so even if you fall unconscious you shouldn't die. I still have to get Tasanto down to even have a shot at killing everyone (which, I need a 19-20 to hit him) since he can just carry everyone out.

I'll try and get the map updated tomorrow, but it doesn't have any more lightning breaths so you shouldn't need it once everyone gets into flanking.

Menik to finish the round. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2013)

*reserved for round 2, now active . . . . .*

Vincenzo is intrigued by his misses, "Most interesting. This requires some other tactic.

Move action: Improved Feint bluff [+13]
1d20+13=31
[now I get a good roll *sigh]
Standard Action: Attack +13 [1d6+7]
1d20+13=31, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+8=10, 1d8+7=11
[oops, second attack ignore, plz]
1d20+13=20, 1d6+7=10 not a confirmed crit, unless feint: flatfooted ac is a hit.

"Ha ha! ha-ho! attack perry feint dodge stab dodge"

5' move then Lunge attack: -2 to ac this round

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
HP:xx/79, AC: 21[lunge 19]  AC Touch: 16, AC Flat-Footed: 16
Adjustments: if using lunge, then -2 to a.c.
Fort: +8, Reflex: +5, Will: +4
Initiative: +2
Weapon in hand: _*Rapier*_ [off hand empty]
*Rapier* : Attack: +13/+8 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Magic (2) + Weapon Focus (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d6+7 [Str +2, wpn spec +2, magic +2 snglton +1] [crit: 18-20/*2] [type: P]
*Long Bow*: Attack: +10/+10 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) Dex (2)]
Damage: 1d8+2 = [Str (2) ] [crit: 20] [type: p]
*Long sword*: +11/+6 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Mwk (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d8+3 = [Str (2) + Class (1)] [crit: 19-20/*2] [type: slash]
xxx
[/sblock]

http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/52b3ad0de9fe2


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2013)

Maui rumbles a growl and Taniwha ducks around the back of the eidolon a moment before Tasanto moves into attack, snapping at its heels to distract the magical wolf.

[sblock=OOC] All good. I am relieved to hear that the wolf isn't going to finish Maui off (as you could if you were to direct more than one attack at him). 

Taniwha takes 5ft step to flank with Tasanto after his full round attack. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock]

Don't worry if you fall to red numbers. Galandra has the sacred touch trait and can stabilize you as a standard action.

Also, she still has one entangle spell! 9o9[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 20, 2013)

_Ouch! So that's what it feels like to get struck by lightning. No way I can take another hit like that. I could die here ... I'm not ready to._

Menik nods thanks to Galandra as she heals him, though he's still weakened. He switches places with her.

_Maybe that thing will go away if the gate is sealed. Best bet now, I think._

He continues chanting, concentrating on saying the right words.

[sblock]spellcraft = 28
I'm not 100% sure on the current map but Menik is now one square away from the south wall.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 9/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 3 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range) (cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) - used
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 21, 2013)

Lem takes a step and attacks the beast, swinging with a flurry of blows.  "Hey there, creature!  Why don't you go run off and play somewhere else now?"

Actions
[sblock]
Make a five foot step and attack.
Two attacks, normal damage followed by fire if contact made.
1d20+10=24, 1d6=5, 1d6=3, 1d20+10=22, 1d6=3, 1d6=1
24 to hit on first attack, 5 normal damage, 3 fire damage.  22 to hit on second attack.  3 normal, 1 fire damage.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP:26/32, AC: 23, AC Touch:21, AC Flat-Footed: 17
Fort: +5, Reflex: +10, Will: +8
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10 = [BAB (3) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +10/+10 = [Monk(5) + Dex(5) + TWF (-2) +WF(1) +Size(1) + Amulet (0)]
Damage: 1d6+1d6 fire/1d6+1d6 fire, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Ki Pool: 1/4
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/52b59233eedfd


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2013)

One of Maui's claws, and one of the sword strikes from Vincenzo's thrusts barley make it past the eidolon's magical armor, and into the creatures flank.  

At that moment, Menik finishes his casting of the ritual, and a low *hum* emanates from the gate.  A wave of magical energy courses through all 6 rune stones on the gate, and the gate, which was last showing a view of bright light, flickers out like a light.  Almost immediately, a large explosion of magical energy escapes from the gate, and Menik and Galandra have to react quickly or risk falling on their backs.  You each feel the wave wash over you, but nothing different seems to happen.

It does, however, seem to effect the eidolon.  It flinches greatly, but stands back up and glares at Lem, who comes up and starts swinging at the creatures face.  The first punch decks the creature in the jaw, much to the surprise of everyone there, while the second one gets the creature right in the kidney.  

The monster goes into a display of savage swipes.  The first claw reaches out to Maui, and almost gets underneath the neck for a kill attack.  Maui's quick reflexes prevents the attack from getting deeper, and Maui just has a deep wound now instead of bleeding out.

The second claw is equally as terrifying.  Lem almost does not see the claw coming in from the side, striking for the side of the halfling.  Lem is able to shift his body inches enough that the blow merely takes a chunk out of the halfling.

Tasanto, guessing correctly that the monster's jaw would be coming for it, dodges deftly out of the way and prepares for a viscous counter attack.

[sblock=Round 3]
Lem was in Mika's spot, so I had to do some map shifting around to get everyone to fit into the same room. 
  @_*jbear*_ : Since Taniwha was adjacent to Tasanto, he couldn't get into full flank quite yet.  However, he WAS in flank with Lem after his 5' shift,.  Tasanto is now in flank with Maui .

Lem's attacks actually did hit, since the Mage Armor got dispelled seconds before due to Menik / Galandra.  So you got that going for you guys.  Which is nice.

Menik/Galandra: DC 15 Reflex save or fall prone. 

Creature: Tasanto: 1d20+9=21,  1d6+1d6+10=16, Maui: 1d20+9=25, 1d4+10+1d6=17, Lem: 1d20+9=29, 1d4+10+1d6=15

Miss on Tasanto, Crit Threat on Lem (Ouch...)

Crit Confirm:
1d20+9=21, 1d4+10+1d6=16 DOES NOT CONFIRM.  That was way to close.

You guys are up.  Finish it.

Enemies:  
4 legged creature(Eidolon): 40/6? AC: 24

6/6 Spellcraft Checks Completed: GDW shatters the Mage Armor on the Eidolon.  

Round 2 of Resilient Eidolon

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 9/32
Lem 23 10/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 43/79
Maui 16 01/56: 
Taniwha 22 50/50

[/sblock]*

Updated Map
*


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2013)

A wave of energy from the gate knocks Menik back onto his ass.

He scrambles to his feet, and steps in back of Galandra so he can see the foe. Finally free to join the combat, he silently screams.

[sblock]ear-piercing scream vs eidolon; 19 damage + daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze[/sblock]

map

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor, hp 9/32
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5; Perception +7 (low-light vision), Stealth +8

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 3 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: light, message, prestidigitation, disrupt undead (35', +5 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: mage armor (cast), magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1) (x2) (cast 2),
         chill touch (5 touches; 1d6 damage + 1 str damage (Fort part DC 16)
          or undead panic 1d4+5 rounds (Will neg DC 16)),
         ear-piercing scream& (45', 4d6+2, daze 1 rnd, Fort 1/2 DC 17 + no daze) (x2) (cast 1)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 5 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 150' range, 5 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast),
         toppling magic missile& (1d4+3,1d4+1,1d4+1; trip +10)

Level 3: haste (5 targets, 5 rounds),
         halt undead (Will DC 18 neg, 3 targets, up to 5 rounds),
         fireball& (7d6+2, Reflex half DC 20, 20' radius, 600' range) (cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), periscope, pearl of power (1st level) - used
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2013)

http://beta.ditzie.com/46498/52b5c29e3503c









*OOC:*


 I guess the feint failed last round?







Vincenzo lunges over Mila as the leapord sneaks into the empty spot between the wolf like creature and the single handed fighter.
The venzin fighter with holds his witticisms and concentrates on hitting the eidalon

1d20+13=14, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+8=21, 1d6+7=13

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
HP:xx/79, AC: 21[lunge 19]  AC Touch: 16, AC Flat-Footed: 16
Adjustments: if using lunge, then -2 to a.c.
Fort: +8, Reflex: +5, Will: +4
Initiative: +2
Weapon in hand: _*Rapier*_ [off hand empty]
*Rapier* : Attack: +13/+8 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Magic (2) + Weapon Focus (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d6+7 [Str +2, wpn spec +2, magic +2 snglton +1] [crit: 18-20/*2] [type: P]
*Long Bow*: Attack: +10/+10 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) Dex (2)]
Damage: 1d8+2 = [Str (2) ] [crit: 20] [type: p]
*Long sword*: +11/+6 = [BAB (+7/+2) + Str (2) + Mwk (1) + Class (1)]
Damage: 1d8+3 = [Str (2) + Class (1)] [crit: 19-20/*2] [type: slash]
xxx
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 21, 2013)

A quick riposte to the wolf's attack comes close to drawing blood.  But, Tasanto swings a heavy claw and rips into the side of the wolf.  Although the second claw cannot get through, Tasanto sinks his teeth into the wolf's neck.  Sparks fly and blood flows.
[section][sblock=actions]AoO due to it missing me: AoO unarmed attack (1d20+8+2=23) missed by one
full attack: Claw attack + flank (1d20+10=29) hits for claw damage + shock (1d4+4+1d6=13)
2nd Claw attack + flank (1d20+10=15) failed
Bite attack + flank (1d20+10=26) hits for bite damage + shock (1d6+4+1d6=9)
22 damage if it takes electricity damage, 15 if it has electricity resistance
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action available, AoO 2of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Blood pouring from his wounds, Maui-Tiger continues to wail upon the eidolon, oblivious to the fact that the magical wards around the creature had been weakened. Taniwha likewise continues with his attempts to tumble the creature and rip out its guts.

[sblock=OOC] Maui and Taniwha full atk.

Invisible Castle is down atm. Will post rolls when it gets back up (Feel free to roll for me if you like).

Taniwha +13 1d6+5/1d3+5/1d3+5
Maui +15 2d6+8/2d4+8/2d4+8
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 23, 2013)

While able to shake off the spell Menik throws at it, the eidolon is unable to stand up to the combined might of Tasanto and Maui. Tasanto's blow staggers the creature, and it manages to say "Masster, I failed..." before Maui's jaw grabs at it's throat and rips it away.

The creature falls to ground, and disappears seconds later.  The after effects from the gate closing again seem to hum in the room for another few seconds, but even that to disappears.  The only sound that is heard is the _drip drip _of blood from those that were injured.


[sblock=Combat Over]
I will get XP updated tonight.  Good job everyone!

Enemies:  
4 legged creature(Eidolon): 40/6? AC: 24

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 9/32
Lem 23 10/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 43/79
Maui 16 01/56: 
Taniwha 22 50/50

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2013)

Galandra stands up from the shock wave. "Damn..." she curses in low voice as she looks back to Menik and then to the rest on the other chamber. "How's everyone? Who needs healing!?" she rushes over to them.

"Well shi-... you look awful" Galandra stares at Maui's wounds. She will offer to use any wand if they have available.


----------



## jbear (Dec 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Galandra stands up from the shock wave. "Damn..." she curses in low voice as she looks back to Menik and then to the rest on the other chamber. "How's everyone? Who needs healing!?" she rushes over to them.
> 
> "Well shi-... you look awful" Galandra stares at Maui's wounds. She will offer to use any wand if they have available.




Maui's fur fades back into blood covered flesh. His trembling hand reaches for one of the wands in his belt, tapping it several times at the savage wound that his other hand clutches on his neck in an attempt to staunch the blood. The wound seals and the jungle warrior staggers to his feet. He nods at Galandra and gives her a weak smile as if to say 'I'll be okay'.

"Maui ... hates ... te Dog Callers" he gasps. Taniwha pads over and nudges the legs of his companion. "Are we finished te job?" he asks looking towards Menik.

[sblock=OOC] Maui will use 5 taps of his Wand of CLWs to mend him self to a reasonable degree to either travel back or continue on and there seems to be the threat of further danger, at which point he will heal himself more fully. 

Healing from Wand: 5d8+5 hps [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 23, 2013)

Lem shakes himself from the recent swipe he took.  "I think I saw my last few cooked meals flash before my eyes.  Nice to see everyone still upright, if a little worse for wear.  Man, that thing hits hard."  Lem takes a look around for any other signs of danger.


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2013)

Still hurting from the lightning, Menik finds a potion in his backpack and drinks it down. It helps a little.

[sblock]potion of CLW, heal 4 hp; now 13/32[/sblock]

"Yes, I think it is finished" Menik says. "We should check if the magic is gone from the elemental summoning spots, and if the storm is dissipating.

You know, the gnome was crazy and careless, but he did have a point in one respect. If the gate could be fixed, it could be very useful. I don't know if it can be fixed, especially now that it's sealed. Maybe it's too late now. I certainly couldn't do it without learning a lot more. But, maybe, someday."

[sblock]knowledge(arcana) = 20 re: gate[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

"Magic gates, I know nothing about those." The Venzin native strides hurriedly to get to the side of the jungle warrior, he offers to assist his friend to sit down on the blood soaked floor, not caring where he stepped or how much blood he got on himself.

"Once sealed, is it always sealed? do you think the crazy gnome might have unsealed it? I know a barrel of wine can be unsealed and re sealed, but there might be repercussions to the quality of the wine."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 24, 2013)

[sblock=Menik]
You had it easy closing the gate;  The gnome had a counter measure in place.  Actually opening the gate again would take years,  but with the gnome's research you will defiantly hasten the attempt should you want to.

However, you doubt that with your current knowledge you would be able to do it yourself.  Maybe Dellrian might know someone?

(OOC: You would need Craft Wondrous Items to re-open the gate, which LPF bans for PC's  )
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Maui gains 28 HP back: 5d8+5=28

Also, Galandra, Lem, and Menik now leveled to level 6.  XP is updated in the first post.

Heroes:
Nysys 28 28/29
--Tasanto 52/52
Menik 17 9/32
Lem 23 10/32
Galandra 17 50/52
Vincenzo 20 43/79
Maui 16 29/56: 
Taniwha 22 50/50

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 24, 2013)

While the others are tending to their wounds, Tasanto gathers up the ring, cloak and clasp from the charred cinders on the ground and starts examining them. They must be magical if they survived such an electrical onslaught.  Casting detect magic and then looking them over, he is a bit perplexed.  Well, fighting is more his job anyway.  " Well, umm, umm, at least I can tell the clasp is a ..."

"Here Menik.  You should look at these." as he hands them over.

[section][sblock=actions]Cast Detect Magic
Spellcraft to identify items (1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=20) fail, fail, caster level 5 on the clasp
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24+4*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on,Dragon Stance on, Swift action available, AoO 2of3 available, AC 28, Mage Armor 4.5 hrs
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2013)

Menik takes the objects but admits "I haven't prepared the proper spell to identify them. Spells for detecting or protecting have never been my strong suits, and I must prepare fewer spells when I use them. But tomorrow, I will."

He puts the gnome's notes in his backpack and heads back out from the tomb to see if the storm is still there.

[sblock=jackslate45]Menik drank a potion of CLW; hp 13/32 (before level-up).[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 24, 2013)

Maui waves away Vincenzo's offer to sit down. "I have te strength to leave te crypt now. We can sit when we get back to te Hall of Heroes..." 

Maui heads towards the exit, Taniwha padding  ahead of him, ears flattened and alert to any signs of danger that might threaten his master in his weakened state. 

[sblock=OOC] Are we wrapping up the adventure or is there more ahead? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

Vincenzo leans down to the jungle warrior's animal friend and says, "Good job in protecting Maui. I will see if I can find some buffalo milk for you."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 24, 2013)

[sblock] Ooc: there is the wrap up at the Lower Guild still.  Unless you guys don't want to get paid. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 26, 2013)

"Let's head back to the Lower Guild first.  Winning is nice and all, but getting paid for a job is even nicer.  I can take point," Lem offers as he half saunters, half limps ahead.  He keeps an open eye for danger and tries to stay several feet in front of the next team member in case of trouble.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, Tasanto is unable to determine what any of the magical items are from the gnome.  Hopefully, when Menik prepares his identification spells the next day, he will be able to understand them better.  As Tasanto double checks where all the magical circles were, he is relieved to find that the lingering magical auras have vanished.  

Exiting the crypt, the party is revealed to find that the storm indeed has calmed somewhat.  Lightning and thunderclaps no longer can be seen or heard, and as you put more distance from the crypt, you can see the storm clouds start to disperse themselves.

It takes a few hours to reach Venza again, but nothing attacks you while you return.  It is late afternoon when you return to the coastal city.

Deciding to return to the Lower Guild immediately, you are greeted by Dellrian at the door, who looks positively delighted to see you.  "I have had a bird in about 10 minutes ago that the cloud was dispersed, so I was hoping to see you soon!  Come in, I have a room ready for you."

Leading you into the guild hall, Dellrian takes an immediate right into a large size room, with several chairs and a large table.  Dellrian motions to everyone to sit down, and asks them if they need any refreshments or food.

Once everyone is comfortable, Dellrian sits down himself, and a serious look crosses his face.  "Well, what did you discover?  Clearly, something, given that the storm cloud has disappeared.  "

[sblock=GM]
Since the trip is less than a day away, I figured no wand charges were needed, and the party can fully rest back up saftly once in town.  Cheaper that way, but if you want to fully heal yourselves you can.  Figured since you didn't have to you wouldn't.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 26, 2013)

"Well, it certainly got ugly" Galandra takes a seat and massages the back of her neck.

"We found your lightning creature. It had life on its own... as well as some of its friends inside the Crypt. They seemed to have come from a portal that had been long sealed. This mage gnome was trying to reopen it and some of these somehow made it out of the Gate. We were trying to close it when he came back with company. He got quite violent... he would have us killed before giving up his research. I'm sure Menik can explain about it better than I can..." 

She lets Menik get to the technical details.


----------



## jbear (Dec 26, 2013)

Maui sits, dried blood and deep scratches and bites marking most of his visible skin. He offers his own explanation of events. "In te storm was hiding te Lightning Giant. We destroy it. In te crypt was hiding te Water Giant and te Earth Giants. We destroy them all. They came in te Gate that te huffling and his Talking Dog had opened. Te huffling was te Dog Caller. We killed him before he call more of te dogs. Menik close te Gate and we bring down te Talking Dog before he kill us. Now te Crypt is empty. Te storm is over."


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2013)

"Well, the little gnome was a summoner actually.  And he was quite surly.  Apparently he had spent twenty years researching how to reactivate this gate that is in there.  Well, being alone with just his eidolon, I think he went a little mad.  Well, at least power hungry and not caring if others survive his research and achievements. As to the creatures, elementals is a better description than giants.  Lightning, water and stone.  We expected fire to finish out the symmetry, but one of those never showed up.  There were a couple dead humans too.  Likely the first research party that got killed off."

"We think the gate is deactivated.  The mad researcher is dead, of his own free will.  He attacked us when we tried shutting things down, and well, paid the price.  His own wolf's lightning breath pretty much disintegrated the bugger, frying him to the point only ash was left. His wolf eidolon has been dispatched as well, but you know, they never really die.  It will just have to wait for another to call upon it."

"But all is not lost.  If you got the gold you mentioned, we got the gnome's research.  All packed up nice and safe before the brawl started."

[section][sblock=actions]talk
[/sblock][sblock=Tasanto Nysys' Mini-stats]                          
Half-elf Tasanto ....(inactive)
*HP 58/58; AC 13+4*, Touch 12, FF 15; Init -2, Low-light vision, Move 30'
Fort: +7, Reflex +3, Will +12, CMB +5, CMD 17
Perception +15, Sense Motive +14, 

Unarmed Strike +6, d6+1+d6 shock, Stunning Fist 2/day
Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +6, d6+1 (in haversack)
Dagger +6, d4+1
Sling, +2, d4+1 .......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

Cattaur Beast Nysys ........... (active) 
*HP **52**/52 real, **28**/29 temp,   AC 24*, 16 Touch, 22+4 FF; Init +2, Darkvision, Move 40' Mage Armor 5 hrs
Fort: +8, Reflex +9, Will +14, CMB 8, CMD 24, Evasion
Perception +23, Sense Motive +14 

Claw/Claw +8, d4+4+d6 shock (10' reach)
Bite +8, d6+4+d6 shock 
 Unarmed Strike +8, d6+6+d6 shock, on first strike of the round (usually kick, sometimes elbow)
Unarmed Strike +8, d6+4+d6 shock, on subsequent strikes in the round
Stunning Fist 3/day 
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +9, d12+6 with 10' reach
Handbo +8, d6+4 
Dagger +8, d4+4
Sling +7, d4+4 ......... Sling Bullets 9 Normal

.,,,..Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance, Umbrella
*.,,.,,...*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Expeditious Retreat, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield 
*.,,.,,..*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Haste, See Invisibility 
,,,,..Summon Monster II: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (6 min), celestial eagles
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 3 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
....,,.........Consumables: 15/22 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
....,,.........Consumables: Scroll of Summon Eidolon and Scroll of Lesser Eidolon Surge loose in haversack 
....,,.........Consumables: (44/50 charges) Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
........ ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance or Dragon Stance
..If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,..,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.......Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+14 against one strike 
.......Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
If Dragon Stance Active:
..Ignore Difficult Terrain: Ignore terrain on charge and charge through allies
....First Strike is harder: +2 damage to first unarmed strike
...........dragon resolve: +2 saves vs Sleep, Paralysis and stunning effects 
...............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off,Dragon Stance off, Swift action available, AoO 3of3 available, AC 24
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## kinem (Dec 27, 2013)

Menik explains "Once we fought our way in, we found what appeared to be one of the ancient gates. I think it was one of the ancients but I can't yet be certain, because this gate was malfunctioning. Rather than act as a fixed portal to another gate, it showed a variety of places, many no doubt on the elemental planes but not all. Once we even saw the inside of this tavern.

We tried tossing something through, but it didn't work. Instead, energy from the planes was leaking through to our side. That's what summoned the elementals and the storm, and it even animated some undead which we found already re-slain.

We found notes written by the guy who'd been experimenting with the gate. There was a formula to close the gate. We judged the gate too dangerous to leave it as it was, so we began the ritual.

That's when the gnome and his pet monster popped in. Seeing that we were taking away his toy, they attacked us. We slew them in self-defense. You won't find much of his remains - his monster's lightning breath blew him away and nearly was the death of me as well.

Once I completed the ritual, the gate deactivated and the storm began to dissipate. I don't know if it can ever be re-opened, fixed. I still have the gnome's notes. It would be a long and difficult project which I myself have neither the knowledge nor the time for, though I would be happy to help out. A new gate so close to town would be a boon to trade. More importantly, it would be a chance to bring the ancient art of gate making back to the modern day. Of course, any reckless dabblers like the gnome was must be kept away from the project, if it is ever undertaken."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2013)

Vincenzo just nods, not so sagely but more like a little boy who has no idea what is being talked about judging by the blank look in his eyes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 27, 2013)

"I know those that appreciate magic are eager to continue the mad gnome's experiments, but from what I saw it is better to leave such power alone.  It brought undead before it brought the elementals, and who knows what further experiments might cause to happen.  Personally, I say leave well enough alone, but of course that is not in your nature I suppose," Lem says.  "Oh well.  One meal at a time, I say."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dellrian sits there, hands folded in silence, a look of serious concentration on.  He listens to each of you as you describe the events that transpire, and while you can tell he has no obvious magical understanding of what it means, he can tell the situation is very unique.

After a few moments of silence after Lem's answer, Dellrian says.  "Allow me to speak my mind.  If the gate is unpredictable as everyone claims, I feel that it is best left alone.  We will re-seal up the entrance, and ensure that the area remains undisturbed in our future patrols. The lost gate will be lost again."

Leaning back, Dellrian looks around at the group and says "However, if this research is as useful as I hope it is, we might be in luck.  This is the only case I am aware of, but someone spending time researching how these gates work would be very fortuitous for all of E'n.  And there is only 1 other gate within Venza limits, and that gate is exclusive to the Boraga."

A small sneer appears on Dellrian's face as he mentions to Boraga, but he quickly composes himself and continues. "I have a lot to talk to my boss about, and I am sure that all of you will be asked to come back in the near future.  For now, I feel that you have earned yourselves a reward.  In addition to the gold, I can talk with a contact over at the Mystic Pearl, and put in a rush job for an item of your choice.  Would that suffice for now?"


[sblock=GM]
I did not have a chance to run the final numbers for you guys over the weekend, but everyone can pick an item worth 4000 gp, and not have to roll for it.  

The other items on the gnome were as followed (Menik identifies them next day):
Life Link Badge
Cloak of Resistance +1
Ring of Sustenance
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2013)

"I believe that would be enough... seems fair"  Galandra nods and thinks for a second what kind of item she could ask for.  "Alright, if it's available, I would like a belt that improves my dexterity"


[sblock] Belt of incredible dexterity +2? [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 1, 2014)

Maui nods with a smile. "Ah ... te Pearl..." he says wistfully, expressing his deep sense of wonder and admiration for the magical shop. "Maui thinks it is te good deal. Ask your friend if he has te fat magic stick to make te magic last longer. If Tane's magic was still on us when we meet te Dog Caller ... te Someoner... te fight would not have been so hard." He glances down at Taniwha. "And Taniwha would like te Bowl of Never Ending Buffalo Milk ... Is this possible?"

[sblock=OOC] Maui will choose a Rod of Lesser Extend (3000 gp) as his item from the Pearl. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 1, 2014)

Tasanto opens up his haversack and hands over the research notes. "Keeping knowledge is always a good thing.  Just try and keep it safe from power hungry types.  This knowledge looks to be dangerous in anybodies hands."

  Looking over the items, the patch seems to be a useful trinket, but would suck away too much of his casting ability this early in his career to be useful.  The ring on the other hand is quite useful in staving off sleep and keeping Nysys around.  "Friends, I am interested in that ring.  It turns full sleep into just naps, which is quite good for keeping my kitty around."

[sblock=Numbers]They should look something close to this.

Research Team:  Assuming we finish out 12/31/2013 for the time counting of 84 days...

1: Menik  Level 5 Wizard - Starting XP 10,265 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,926)
Starting XP 10,265 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (8 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (8 days * 42/day) = 7,192 GP
Finish at: 17,278 Total XP; Earning 7,013 XP and  7,192 GP.


2: Lem the Cook Level 5 Monk - Starting XP 10,265 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,926)
Starting XP 10,265 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (8 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (8 days * 42/day) = 7,192 GP
Finish at: 17,278 Total XP; Earning 7,013 XP and  7,192 GP.

3: Galandra Beiryn Level 5 Ranger - Starting XP 11,407 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 18,068)
Starting XP 11,407 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (8 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (8 days * 42/day) = 7,192 GP
Finish at: 18,420 Total XP; Earning 7,013 XP and  7,192 GP.


4: Maui Level 6 Druid - Starting XP 20,885 - (Leveled 11/10/2013 - 23,137)
Starting XP 20,885 + 800 EXP + 3,733 EXP + (33 days * 44/day) + (51 days * 61/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (33 days * 42/day) + (51 days * 53/day) = 8,589 GP
Finish at: 29,981 Total XP; Earning 9,096 XP and 8,589 GP.

5: Vicenzo del Vecchio da via della Rose D'Avorio II Level 6 Fighter - Starting XP 20,981 - (Leveled 11/10/2013 - 23,233)
Starting XP 20,981 + 800 EXP + 3,733 EXP + (33 days * 44/day) + (51 days * 61/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (33 days * 42/day) + (51 days * 53/day) = 8,589 GP
Finish at: 30,077 Total XP; Earning 9,096 XP and 8,589 GP.


6: Tasanto Nysys - Level 5 Cattaur - Starting XP 12,945 (Leveled 11/21/2013 - 15,510)
Starting XP 12,945 + 1,333 EXP + 3,200 EXP + (44 days * 28/day) + (40 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (44 days * 31/day) + (40 days * 42/day) = 7,544 GP
Finish at: 20,470 Total XP; Earning 7,525 XP and 7,544 GP.
[/sblock][sblock=ooc]The patch looks nice, but is a trap for summoners.  I would have to give up 5 spell levels to get 5d6 healing as an immediate action.  With those same five spell levels, I get 5d10+25 in healing as standard actions. At low levels, it is a trap item.  When I have lots of spell slots to spare, it will be useful.

  The ring on the other hand is a great item for summoners and any other casters that require sleep.  I can buy my own in the Pearl if someone else wants it.  I am still thinking about my no-roll item.

Great Game!!  Yeah, Tasanto will be interested in the next installment.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 1, 2014)

Menik agrees to let the gnome's research notes be handed over to Dellrian. (ooc: Though Menik was the one who had them.)

"Very well. I hope the research does lead to a revival of the ancient art.

As for my compensation ... I was nearly taken out in that fight. It makes sense that enemies might target a spellcaster like me. So, I choose a belt to help me endure such attacks a little better."

[sblock]belt of mighty constitution +2

Happy new year!

Thanks for a good game, jackslate45 & you all.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2014)

Vincenzo glances at the three items found on the pile of summoner ash. the cloak looks very simalr to his own, so he gets an idea of what he wants. " I would like a cloak to help me resist poisons and controlling magic, and how it seems to allow me to dodge large areas of attack, A cloak of resistance  they called it at the pearl. The next step up from mmy own would be good . . . .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2014)

Lem gives a short sigh followed by a longer shrug.  "Alright, I said my piece.  If we are talking about rewards, I'd appreciate a belt of girdle that increases my strength.  I've found a few ways to pack a harder punch, but every little bit helps, especially since it seems that the types I've been punching lately keep getting larger."

OOC
[sblock]
Looking at a Belt of Giant Strength +2 for 4000gp
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dellrian pulls out a piece of paper, and starts writing down the group's special requests.  "Right then.  I will ensure that this makes it over to the pearl, and deduct what they charge from your pay.  If we have any other questions about this research, I will look for you 6.  As for a bottomless Buffalo milk for your cat, I will have to look into it."

Rolling up the paper, and standing and bowing Dellrian says "Thank you again for your hard efforts, I am sure to be in touch." shakes each of your hands, and leaves to secure both your payment and your special request items.

[sblock=GM]
I will get final numbers tonight, and close the game for today.  SK's numbers look correct from what I remember before getting drunk on NYE, so I won't say anything final.

That was fun!  The elementals were frustrating like I wanted them to be, since everyone has many attacks but no one is really hitting super hard.  The summoner himself didn't play like I wanted to, but the gate worked out exactly like I was hoping.  I started working on what comes next, and I think I need more summoners .  

Early guess would be early February till I have everything in place, as I am out of the office on vacation the week the 19-26th.  If you have any requests for story lines for your own character's growth, let me know and I will work it in if I can.

As awesome as Ditzie was, most of my updating is done at work during lunch hour.  If I cannot update you guys, it has to wait till I get home early enough to update, which is random at best.  That's not very fair to you guys, so I'll work something out somehow.  A few people have given me ideas about that, so we will see.

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 3, 2014)

[sblock=Final Numbers]
 [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: The numbers are below.  I won't update front page until approved.

A spread sheet is also avalaible if needed.

1: Menik  Level 5 Wizard - Starting XP 10,265 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,926)
Starting XP 10,265 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (10 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (10 days * 42/day) = 7,276 GP
Finish at: 17,366 Total XP; Earning 7,101 XP and  7,276 GP.


2: Lem the Cook Level 5 Monk - Starting XP 10,265 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,926)
Starting XP 10,265 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (10 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (10 days * 42/day) = 7,276 GP
Finish at: 17,366 Total XP; Earning 7,101 XP and  7,276 GP.

3: Galandra Beiryn Level 5 Ranger - Starting XP 11,407 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 18,068)
Starting XP 11,407 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (10 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (10 days * 42/day) = 7,276 GP
Finish at: 18,508 Total XP; Earning 7,101 XP and  7,276 GP.


4: Maui Level 6 Druid - Starting XP 20,885 - (Leveled 11/10/2013 - 23,137)
Starting XP 20,885 + 800 EXP + 3,733 EXP + (33 days * 44/day) + (53 days * 61/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (33 days * 42/day) + (53 days * 53/day) = 8,695 GP
Finish at: 30,103 Total XP; Earning 9,218 XP and 8,695 GP.

5: Vicenzo del Vecchio da via della Rose D'Avorio II Level 6 Fighter - Starting XP 20,981 - (Leveled 11/10/2013 - 23,233)
Starting XP 20,981 + 800 EXP + 3,733 EXP + (33 days * 44/day) + (53 days * 61/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (33 days * 42/day) + (53 days * 53/day) = 8,695 GP
Finish at: 30,199 Total XP; Earning 9,218 XP and 8,695 GP.


6: Tasanto Nysys - Level 5 Cattaur - Starting XP 12,945 (Leveled 11/21/2013 - 15,510)
Starting XP 12,945 + 1,333 EXP + 3,200 EXP + (44 days * 28/day) + (42 days * 44/day)
Gold: 4,500 EGP + (44 days * 31/day) + (42 days * 42/day) = 7,628GP
Finish at: 20,558 Total XP; Earning 7,613 XP and 7,628 GP.

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 3, 2014)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=Final Numbers]
> @_*perrinmiller*_: The numbers are below.  I won't update front page until approved.
> 
> A spread sheet is also avalaible if needed.
> ...




Thanks for the game jack, I look forward to the sequel if not having to fight more summoners!!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2014)

Please attach the spreadsheet, JS45.  Or put dates next to each of the encounters completion dates in the 1st post and I can recreate my own. Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the game Jack! when's the sequel start? Tomorrow?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 3, 2014)

OK, Attached.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

OOC: JS, thanks for the game!  It was different from the usual fair and I enjoyed it.  I feel you learned a few tricks in the course of refereeing, and I also picked up a little in watching.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2014)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=Final Numbers]
> 1: Menik  Level 5 Wizard - Starting XP 10,265 - (Leveled 12/23/2013 - 16,926)
> Starting XP 10,265 + 4,533 EXP + (76 days * 28/day) + (10 days * 44/day)
> Gold: 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (10 days * 42/day) = 7,276 GP
> ...



Menik and Lem started at 10262 (not 10265) so their final XP is 17,363.
Total DMC is 6.09. (I updated the Wiki)

Everything else checks out. Approved with the 3XP corrections on Menik and Lem.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> Approved with the 3XP corrections on Menik and Lem.



Never mind, that 3xp discrepancy was fixed at the end of Devil We Know Pt 2, I looked at the wrong page. JS45's numbers are correct.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2014)

I just wanted to ask, the 4K item is already included on the treasure value, right?

Treasure Received: <b>7,276 GP</b>  = 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (10 days * 42/day) 
Taken as a Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2 (4,000gp) and 3,276 gp.

Would that be ok?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> I just wanted to ask, the 4K item is already included on the treasure value, right?
> 
> Treasure Received: <b>7,276 GP</b>  = 4,500 EGP + (76 days * 31/day) + (10 days * 42/day)
> Taken as a Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2 (4,000gp) and 3,276 gp.
> ...




That is correct.   It was a way to get a custom item, but it would still get deducted from your total


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks! It seems like I also finished leveling up! ;D


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2014)

jackslate45 said:


> That is correct.   It was a way to get a custom item, but it would still get deducted from your total




so the total of 8695 has 4000 to be removed?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 6, 2014)

You get to spend 8,695 GP (plus any gold you had before starting the adventure) in the Mystic Pearl for Vicenzo.  One item that you want with a value of up to 4,000 gp, you can skip rolling for, and it will automatically be available. It is a minor bonus some of the GMs are doing so that characters get what they want without suffering the fate of fickle dice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2014)

understood. time to fix some stuff . . . . .


----------

